# Collaborative Story



## xJumperx

[[ Excellent idea!! This is awesome!! ]]

_Outside, the rooster crowed. Eryss groaned and snuggled deeper under her bright patchworked quilt, trying to ignore the glowing rays streaming through her window. _"Rise and shine beautiful!" The voice came from across the room, as the doorknob gently tapped the wall. Eryss heard the woman throw open the curtains wider, as she pranced about the room. She groaned again, trying to show the familiar voice that she was very uninterested in waking up. "Oh, don't be like that," the mother called to her girl in reply to the muffled noise. 

Suddenly the quilt was thrusted away from Eryss, and she was suddenly exposed to every inch of light that streamed into her small bedroom. Her eyes stung as they dilated, and she mumbled many complaints as she slowly made her way to a seated position. "Good grief mom ... what time is it? Why are we up?" She felt something soft land on her lap, and looked down to find a pair of jeans and a flowy, comfortable looking t-shirt.


----------



## oobiedoo

You're not in Detroit anymore princess, this is Oregon and all that fresh air is too good to waste. Get dressed and after breakfast Roy is taking us to a ranch horse auction. Eryss flopped back on the bed grabbing the covers as she fell. You married him, I didn't and I don't care squat about ranch houses and fresh air she grumbled. Clean your ears out on your way to breakfast, I said horse not house tossed back mom on her way out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate

This is awesome! 

And heaps, heaps different to how I'd imagined it too, lol. I've already written more of this story (just stole the opening paragraph from it) and in mine it's a medieval fantasy :lol:

I love how the horses come in almost straight away


----------



## oobiedoo

Chokolate, it is fun 
Midevial times, interesting. I'd like to read that.
I just picked out " snow capped mountains" deep green forests and the star falling into the sea" and figured it has to be the North Pacific area, and while I might have gone with mid 1800s settlers/ pioneers the second post contained " t- shirt and bluejeans" so that put it in a more current time period. 
Next.......will it be a big butt blue roan? A medicine hat paint with a wild eye? or a scrawny looking but kind eyed little bay that catches her eye and heart?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate

A loud buckskin paint with a white face would be cute  Whoever writes the scene, can she be kicked by a really mean brown first?


----------



## xJumperx

Eryss sat up as she heard her mother's final words, "You mean...?" She was cut off by the sound of a closing door. She rubbed the sleep from her eye, and proceeded to get dressed. She had never really come in contact with horses before, only pet them on a handful of times. There weren't many in Chicago, and the ones she did see she saw across the fence, as she would be cleaning up the streets for her community service hours. 

She finally made her way down the stairs, slowly but surely. She could hear her mother talking to her grandfather, who owned the ranch that Eryss and her mother had come to live just a few short weeks ago. "I know a horse will be good for her. They always kept me out of trouble. I can't have her in trouble with the law again - the judge said one more incident, and she'd be in juvy." Her mother's voice was quiet and worried. Eryss was angered that she would bring up her less-than-ideal past with her grandfather. Sure, she had stolen a few things here and there, but she never thought it would get bad enough to the point where her mother wanted her out of the big city. Her grandfather's voice came next, "If you say so. She has to take care of it. I mean it, I don't have time to mess with yet another horse on top of all the head of cattle. You can teach her how to ride, too. I'll go with you to the auction, might be fun." Her mother agreed with his terms, and Eryss finally made her way all the way down the stairs when the two were finished speaking.

It was a decent drive to the auction house, as everything in the small town was very wide-spread. Eryss hated it. She loved city life, loved having everything in walking distance. She sat in the back seat of the truck, trailer in tow, with headphones in her ears. They were loud enough to drown out anything around her, and that's how she liked it. In her own world. Away from this place she would never call home.

When the family arrived at the auction place, Eryss' mother asked her to leave the music, and she angerly agreed. She had to listen to these fools now? Was it not punishment enough to watch? Her grandfather grabbed a number from the office, registered, and they began walking through the yard. The aisle was lined with many steel panels, holding many types of horses. Skinny, fat, clearly lame, and clearly crazy. Eryss spotted a horse she found fancy to the eye. A beautiful paint, with striking markings. He seemed to have hobbles on his feet, so Eryss' mother obliged when the girl asked to enter the pen. She reached out a hand to stroke the horse's face. Just as quickly as she could blink, the huge paint pinned his ears and struck his teeth into Eryss' hand. "Ow! You stupid bear!" She yanked her hand away, storming out of the pen. "I don't want a horse. We need to leave, I'm fine with my laptop and my phone. We are wasting our time." Eryss was furious, and even began to make her way through the crowd, on her way back to the truck. Her mother and grandfather shouted behind her, trying to catch up. Suddenly, a whinny caught Eryss' attention.

It was a smaller gelding, buckskin with a splashed white face. He was sabino, and had white markings that looked as if someone had blown white paint onto him from underneath his belly. His black points were stunning, and matched his deep, longing eyes. Eryss stopped in front of the panels holding the horse, breath lost from her lungs. The two sat there, looking at eachother square in the eye, neither moving an inch. Eryss' family came up behind her shortly, grabbing her shoulder. They began lecturing, but saw that she was no longer listening. The grandfather walked up to the panels, where a small card was placed. "2 years old, Quarter horse. He ain't even broke yet, we can't get him. You wanna ride, don't ya? Well won't be riding him for at least six months. If he's even socialized.

Without another word, Eryss walked into the pen. She reached out a hand, and the buckskin accepted her touch. They seemed connected, as if nothing could seperate them. "This one." Eryss spoke, finally, her words soft, but meaningful. "I want this horse, and no other." The mother and her father looked at each other, back to the horse, then to each other. "Okay, let's get a seat. We will wait for him to walk out," the grandfather stated. Mother was clearly skeptical, but agreed. Eryss' left the pen, and followed the two others to their seats in the grandstand, her mind full of the buckskin she had seen.


----------



## Chokolate

I don't know if I'm allowed to add, seeing as I started it....but I can't resist (I love writing) so on it goes:

The negotiations were brief, made so by the terse and irritable seller and Eryss' uncontrollable excitement. It took all of fifteen minutes for the agreement to be made, the price settled, the contract signed, and the horse named. The naming was, of course, decided by Eryss. Disgusted by the suggestions of her family - which included 'Spirit,' 'Sweetie,' and 'Bucky,' she let herself into his holding stall and stared into his eyes, one arm around his neck and the other twisted into his warm, lush mane of white and black. 

No good names immediately presented themselves, and it was hard to think of something suitable even after a great deal of thought. Eventually, she took the direct, irrational route.

"You got a name, buddy?" she asked him, scratching behind his wispy ears. He pricked them and turned his delicate muzzle towards her serious grey eyes.

This was no sort of inspiration, thought Eryss grumpily. She stared out the grimy, rust-rimmed window at the scrubby kind of forest behind the pens. Oak and aspen trees grew in bedraggled clumps, huddling together for support among a sea of dry yellow pasture. Oak and aspen. Aspen. That didn't sound too bad.

She turned back to her horse. _Her_ horse. Much as she had resisted the move to the country, the notion of owning her own horse and riding as she had seen some of the girls in her class do was too exciting to turn down. 

"Whaddya think of Aspen, my friend?"

He blew on her forehead gently, then shook his head. His wild mane tumbled and rippled like a forest river. 

"Aspen it is." That was that. Despite the comments raised by her family on naming her horse after a tree, there was no changing her mind.

Having zoned out during the negotiations of the adults, it was only then that Eryss discovered he was to be delivered by trailer two days hence. She absolutely couldn't wait, and was full of nervous and excited energy on the car ride home.


----------



## Samstead

The trailer arrived at 7:02 AM exactly, Eryss had looked a her watch the second she saw it coming up the long, winding driveway. It was now 7:45 and Eryss was still trying to convince Aspen his stall was not in fact a horse eating monster. Sighing heavily Eryss put a hand on the gelding face "come on, Aspen...please?" she asked resorting to begging "I swear it won't hurt you, look there's even hay in there, water too."

Eventually Eryss gave up on the stall and turned Aspen out in the paddock deciding she'd give the stall another go later, possibly with a carrot. Eryss headed up to the house for lunch. "Hi Honey" her Mother greeted as she set a roast beef sandwich on toasted bread and drenched in honey mustard down on the table, Eryss's favourtie. As Eryss ate her grandfather walked in, pausing at the door to hang up his well worn felt hat at the door he sat down next to Eryss and poured himself a glass of lemonade before pouring a second and sliding it across the table to his grand daughter. Shocked Eryss swallowed a mouthful of sandwich without fully chewing it "thanks" she frowned, it was rare for her grandfather to do much but pass the salt let alone pour someone else a drink. "How's that horse...Aspen or whatever?" he asked 

"fine" Eryss answered "Not a big fan of his stall though, he's in the paddock for now"

Her grandfather nodded with his glass to his lips "Horses can be funny like that." 

Eryss frowned again it was also unlike her grandfather to be so positive, she had expected him to chew her out for "letting the horse get his way"

"yeah I'm going to try again after lunch, might lure him in with a carrot it there one I could use?"

"ask your grandmother from one from her garden, she's plated so many this year, I'm sure she could spare one. She's out there now"

Eryss's face lit up "Grandma's back?" she asked excitedly.

"I just said she was in the garden didn't I ?" Eryss barely heard her grandfather's response as she dashed out the door leaving it wide open behind her.


----------



## Potterhorse

Without waiting for another second, she dashed out the front door, heading straight for the garden right next door. Right at that moment, her grandma was just about to bring the carrots into the house when she heard a voice screaming after her. "Wait!! Wait!!" Peering over her shoulder, it was easily recognisable that it was her playful, carefree granddaughter running up her front lawn. 

Panting non-stop, Eryss stoops over the gate, waving toward her grandma, asking her to open the front gate. "Hi grandma, may I have one of your carrots??" Curious for the use of her carrots, she questions Eryss why she needs them. "They are to feed Aspen, my new buddy!" Satisfied with the answer, she gives one carrot to Eryss. Not with a second to waste, Eryss dashes home. 

Not even heading back to the house, she immediately goes to the paddock. However, the moment she leans over the paddock gate, all she sees is the green pasture before her eyes. But NO HORSE!!! Frantic, worried, Eryss did not know what to do. Where could Aspen be? At most she remembered, he was only 2 years old, how far could he have gone??


----------



## Chokolate

"Aspen...Aspen!" she screamed frantically. Her cheeks were a blotchy red, and her heart was sinking faster than it was beating.

"Okay, Eryss," she said to herself quietly, sitting down on a log. "Calm down. We're not going to find Aspen if we can't think straight. Now, let's check the paddock."

With that, she hopped up and made a quick but thorough search of the place. There was plenty of grass, and a trough in the corner, and the remains of his breakfast, but no Aspen, nor any signs of him at all.

"Next, the barn. He might be in there and all this panic is for nothing." She thought this more to convince herself than because she actually believed it. After all, the horse had point-blank refused to enter his stall just a few hours ago.

As predicted by the more honest side of herself, he was not there. Finally forced to accept there was a serious problem, Eryss felt she had two options. She could go back to the house and tell her parents - but they would rage and scream and storm at her for so long afterwards she wasn't sure it was worth it. Or, she could find her horse on her own. 

Eryss chose the second option. 

She then began another search of the outside of the paddock, this time hunting for signs Aspen had been there. There were trailer marks were he had been unloaded that morning, and fresher looking ones, too, leading out. She saw hoofprints leading down the driveway, wedges in the mud of the dirt path. They ended abruptly only a few paces away.

No matter how hard she looked, there were no other traces of a horse anywhere nearby.

What sort of owner lost her first horse the very day it arrived?


----------



## babyponies

Eryss looked roung the paddock once again just to be sure. She saw trye marks leading out the back gate she dicided to follow them. They lead down serval fields before entering a narrow woods. Where Eryss spotted abit of a trailor plate it only had f on it. Where could aspin be Eryss thought. She dicided to ****inu to follow the trailor marks but soon enought they went onto a narrow back road and Eryss did not have a clue what way her horse went,


----------



## Samstead

Dejected Eryss returned home. The first thing she saw upon making the last turn was Aspen, happily and completely clueless of Eryss' panicked, chaotic search for him standing knee high in grass munching away. "Aspen, you scared me half to death!" Eryss worked to keep from screaming at the oblivious horse and calmly approached him. "Seriously though Aspen, not cool I thought someone stole you and...I don't wanna think about that" Eryss shuddered not daring to speak her thoughts aloud. Eryss pulled some bailing twine from her pocket, she always had some since moving on her since moving to the farm and fashioned a make shift lead rope. 
After replacing the twine lead rope with a proper halter and lead rope Eryss stood a few feet from Aspen in the stall. "alright Aspen" she announced "let's try this again." and pulled the carrot out. Aspen perked up immediately "oh got your attention now eh? come on the stall won't hurt you, it's your home, you'll be safe here." She soothed. Eryss dangled the carrot a bit closer to Aspen and when he tried to stretch his neck to get it she pulled it away "ah ah ah, you have to come here to get it." 
Aspen stared at her seemingly in disbelief, then to the carrot and back at Eryss.
The horse glanced between girl and carrot for a few more minutes before he took a cautious but deliberate step forward. "good boy Aspen! good boy" Eryss encouraged "come on just a few more steps and the carrot is yours"
It took nearly 45 minutes but Eryss eventually got Aspen into the stall. Now she stood petting him and talking to him. "how did you get out? the fences are almost as tall as me and there's no way you could have reached the latch...." Eryss stared at the horse inquisitively "...did you...did you jump?....no you couldn't have you're only two and never been trained...that's silly I must have not closed the gate properly..."


----------



## Roadyy

These are very good and enjoyable to read. A few grammar errors, but other than that very good.


----------



## babyponies

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx

[[ Before I start, I want to let y'all know that I mainly write in first person, and I'm not particularly used to third person. I have written in it before, it's just not my favorite. So if I accidently slip up a few times and use the wrong perspective, I'm sorry!! lol ]]

Eryss just shook her head, and turned to head back to the house, muttering to herself and she made her way to the barn door, "No, no, she couldn't have. She's just an auction horse, two years old. Nope, I must have left the gate open. I won't next time..." She ran straight into her grandfather, as her head was down as she spoke to herself. She backed up quickly, looking up at him as he giggled to himself. "Whaddaya up to there, Eryss?" He asked her, a cute smile across his face. Eryss just shook her head, displeased with having to interact. She wasn't fond of all of the contact she was forced to be put into with her adults. The only person on the farm she really loved to spend time with was her grandma.

Her grandmother had always been there for her. She recalled memories from when she was little, her gram taking her out for ice cream after soccer practice. Even after she quit soccer when she was eight, her gram would still take her out for ice cream on Sundays, up until the day Eryss and her parents moved from Oregon to Detroit. Eryss was upset, but her mom had to go there for work, and her dad couldn't protest it since his family lived about an hour from the big city. Eryss became okay with the city soon enough, with guidance from her father, whom she was very attached to, until they were forced apart forever. Micheal Linsford was killed in a fatal shooting in a bank when Eryss Linsford was only ten years old. She was devastated, and quickly got involved with crime. After a few too many incidents, the family found themselves back here.

Her grandfather looked at her quizzically now, noticing she had zoned out, "Eryss? I asked you a question," he reminded her. She snapped out of it, looked up at her grandpa, "Oh, just playing with Aspen. I got her in her stall! Want to come see her?" Her voice was shaky, for the memory of her father had reminded her of a sadness. She was going to head to the house, but now she decided she would prefer a distraction. "That's actually what I was out here for," her grandfather explained, "It's time for your very first riding lesson! But not on Aspen, you and your mother will break her together. I want you to know how to ride so that you _can _get her broke, though. So I figured we best get started!" After checking on Aspen, the pair head over to a large palomino, Eryss' grandmother's horse. Her name was Sol, and she was definitely one of the most gentle horses in the barn. Most beautiful, too, Eryss decided. 

Grandfather taught Eryss how to tack up the mare, and the three of them walked out to the small outdoor arena that the grandparents had built when Eryss' mother was young. Grandfather had decided to start Eryss out riding Western, since that's what everyone else rode in her family. Eryss mounted Sol slowly and gently, careful not to pull on the horse's back, as her grandfather had instructed. Soon enough, mother and gram walked out and stood on the edge of the fence, watching the new pair in their first lesson together.

Someone else care to take it from there?


----------



## babyponies

After the lesson eryse was thrilled. She even tried a lope. There was something about riding that gave her a thrill it had certanly been fun. After she helped her grandad unsaddle sol. She went and put aspin in the paddock and sat on the rail of the paddock and watched her horse. suddenly a bird slept low past aspin and she spooked and started going very fast towards the gate eryse thought she swerve away but one stride away. aspin picked her self up and soared over the gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

_wait...I thought Aspen was a gelding? but you said she? typo?
and babyponies I hat to be "that person but , Eryss* Aspen* n.
_

Eryss stood jaw on the ground staring at Aspen who stared back as if to say"what? oh that? it was noting". His knees had been all over the place and he'd dragged his hinds but among other flaws, a unbroke 2 year old had just jumped a 5' fence. "Grandpa! Eryss shouted leaping of the gate and dashing for a lead rope "Grandpa!!" She called again as she grabbed the led rope and slowed to walk so she wouldn't spook Aspen again.


----------



## Roadyy

Bump...


----------



## Samstead

nobody?...k...
Eryss halter Aspen and was about to put him pack in his paddock "no...no he might jump out again...ugh! and Grandpa's horse is using his stall right now!" She glanced around frantically a couple times before deciding to take Aspen with her. She clucked at the horse and jogged towards the house picking up speed until she was almost sprinting with a confused Aspen trotting along side her. Eryss was out of breath by the time she reached the house. "Grandpa!" She panted "Grandpa!" Her Grandpa appeared at the door, frowning in confusion "Eryss...what are you doing? why are you out of breath?".
"Aspen....jumped out...of his...paddock" Eryss managed to pant.
"He what?! no Eryss, you must have left the gate open, maybe the wind blew it shut after he got out."
"no Grandpa, I saw it....I saw him, he jumped, a bird spooked him."


----------



## xJumperx

Eryss plead with her grandfather, with honesty flowing out of her eyes; but her elder wouldn't have it. He shook his head, waving his hand in the direction of a very tall round pen behind the barn. "No, no, Eryss, that horse didn't jump out of her paddock. She's two, she's unbroke, and she's a scrawny little thing. If it makes you feel any better, go stick her in the mustang pen. We haven't gotten any from the BLM for a while, me and your gram are getting a little old for that, so it's got it's grass back by now. She can't stay there forever, so you'll have to come to your senses eventually, my girl.

Eryss simply nodded and took what she got. Aspen was settled again in the high-paneled area. It wasn't very big, not even as large as the arena Eryss' lesson was in. It was big enough for Aspen to take a few leisurely lope circles around to check out her new spot, before finally settling down and reaching for some grass. Eryss sat there in the middle of the pen, watching her gelding enjoy himself. "Don't get too used to it, buddy. Grandpa says that me and you are having a little lesson later today with my momma. He says my momma used to break the horses here, when she was younger," Eryss spoke to the horse for almost an hour, happy to have a friend that would just listen to her. Aspen didn't acknowledge her too often, maybe a simple head raise here and there, but Eryss was okay with that. It had been since the move from the big city that Eryss truly had any friends besides her family to just talk to and enjoy. She had been very worried about meeting people, knowing it was a small town. Eryss' mother had assured her that once school picked up, it wouldn't be much of a problem. This was all good and well - but school didn't start for another two months. Until then, she was to rely on the horses around her for comfort. 

She honestly couldn't believe she had been hesitant before. The horses really seemed to comfort Eryss, and riding was one of the most blissful things the girl had experienced. She smiled, warming up to the idea of staying here in Oregon. She stood up, brushed the grass off of her bum, and walked out of Aspen's temporary home, making sure the latch was firmly closed behind her. She made her way into the house, where Gram was rinsing some fruits and vegetables from the garden. "Need some help?" Eryss' asked sweetly. Gram glowed, smiling and reaching a hand back to smooth Eryss' hair. "Of course, my girl, I always love your help." The two began rinsing and scrubbing the garden fresh produce, giggling and chatting away.


----------



## WaveHorse2

The next morning Eryss got up extra early. Even before her grandfather was up! She was making coffee for everybody. She served the coffee to them in bed and got dressed. For the first time she put on chaps that was laying around in her closet. She dashed down stairs and made some toast. Then she went upstairs again and peeked into her grandpa's room. "I'm going out to visit Aspen," she said. Her grandpa just smiled. She ran outside but suddenly stopped on the porch. It was still dark. "Wow. I did get up early," she laughed to herself. She jogged to the mustang pen. "Morning Aspen!" She boasted. Aspen lifted his white splashed head and neighed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

WaveHorse said:


> The next morning Eryss got up extra early. Even before her grandfather was up! She was making coffee for everybody. She served the coffee to them in bed and got dressed. For the first time she put on chaps that was laying around in her closet. She dashed down stairs and made some toast. Then she went upstairs again and peeked into her grandpa's room. "I'm going out to visit Aspen," she said. Her grandpa just smiled. She ran outside but suddenly stopped on the porch. It was still dark. "Wow. I did get up early," she laughed to herself. She jogged to the mustang pen. "Morning Aspen!" She boasted. Aspen lifted his white splashed head and neighed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ok can we clear up what Aspen looks like? I know someone suggest white faced buckskin but the person who wrote the scene never actually said that so.....? and if he he does have a white face can this be him? http://www.morgancolors.com/MEMCCrownRoyal2.jpg


----------



## Samstead

and stared at her as if to say "good morning...you are aware it's 4:30 AM aren't you?" even so he snorted impatiently Eryss may have been up early but Aspen wanted food. Eryss took the hint and grabbed two flakes of hay and dumped it over the fence. She proceeded to fill an old, giant can that once held tomatoes from before Grandma grew them and filled it a quarter of the way. Here ya, go Aspen" Eryss called pouring the grain into his bucket, she barely had emptied the can before Aspen was inhaling the grain. Eryss rolled her eyes, Aspen loved his grain over any food she'd fed him. Strangely enough Aspen wouldn't touch anything with oats he'd even manage to pick out every bit of oats once mixed with his grain.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Samstead: Oh sorry! I just assumed his face was white, since it looked as if someone had blown paint on him. And I THINK they did say his face was white...... That's a beautiful horse in the picture, but I think the creator of this post has to choose  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate

OK, and also I reckon Eryss should look a bit like this: http://www.visualphotos.com/photo/2x2721326/teenage_girl_42-16778901.jpg


----------



## Samstead

WaveHorse said:


> Samstead: Oh sorry! I just assumed his face was white, since it looked as if someone had blown paint on him. And I THINK they did say his face was white...... That's a beautiful horse in the picture, but I think the creator of this post has to choose
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


someone suggested it but i don't think it was ever made canon...*waves wand* I now announce white splash faced Aspen canon. There.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Samstead : Thank you your greatness! . Hahaha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx

Eryss stood by her horse's stall, puzzled at what to do to get the horse to take her oats. "Come on Aspen, they're tasty! Look!" She grabbed a small handful of the horse meal, and proceeded to bring it to her face, pretending to eat at the oats. "Yum, yum, yum Aspen! See, tasty..." She drew out the syllables, talking to the mare like a child. When Aspen brought her nose up to Eryss, breathing into her face as to say "are you crazy?" Eryss couldn't help to laugh at herself and shake her head. "Well, I suppose that won't work... Let's see what we can find ..."


----------



## Chokolate

^ Aspen is a gelding, btw 

Eventually, Eryss just left the oats in a bucket and left him alone to eat it if he felt like it. He blew at her and she stroked his warm, soft neck before leaving the stall and carefully latching the lock behind her.

The day had been one of the most perfect days of her life. Although it really went against to grain to admit it - even to herself - coming here to her grandparents was one of the best things she had done in her life. And, of course, her new best friend Aspen was pretty cool too.

Giving Aspen a quick good-night kiss on his velvety nose over the stall door, she half-ran, half-skipped through the falling twilight to the house. Its light and warmth welcomed her after the chill outside, and the gently simmering pot on the stove was sending out some stomach-rumbling smells.

"Had a nice time?" Grandfather asked from the couch.

"It was fantastic. I never want to leave this place."

A look was exchanged between Grandfather and her grandmother at the table. "Hmm."

"What's for dinner?"

"Chicken soup. Go and stir it, please."

She stood up and bounded to the pot, skidding slightly on the polished planks of the floor. Looking around the kitchen, she spied a huge spoon-like thing and began to stir with it. Waves began to lap at the sides of the pot and a huge whirlpool opened in the middle. Bubbles formed and waves crashed over each other in a brown ocean of fury.

Eryss returned to the chair by the fire. "Stirred!"

Grandmother prudently ignored the puddles on the kitchen floor and benchtops near the pot. "Very good, dear. One day I'll have to teach you to cook."

"Yes, Grandmother."

"Seeing as you're here, let's talk about school," said Grandfather. "You start next week."

_(Critique is welcome, I have issues with too much dialogue, you can be harsh )_


----------



## Clydesdales

Eyrss stared at the fire, wasn't sure if she was excited or dreaded school she wanted a friend but she was still worried about meeting new people.
Her Granfather got up to stoke the fire then he turn around to face her Your Grandma put your uniform on your bed and your shoes.
He returned to his chair and continued you'll have to catch the bus at 7:35 am oh and be up at about 5:00 so you can look after Aspen as well.
Eryss nodded.
Anything you want to know just ask your Grandma.
Her Grandpa saw she was tired and wasn't going to take all in so he left the subject alone.


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry about bad punctuation


----------



## horseNpony

A chilled morning breeze blew the door shut, Eyrss turned and looked at the door for a second before wrapping her scarf tighter around her neck, she was too cold and tired to care if she woke anybody else. She slowly trudged over to the stable, she walked in and emerged out a few minutes later carrying Aspens breakfast. She yawned as she unclipped the chain that held Aspens pen shut, it feel and clinked on icy metal bar. Eyrss pushed the gate open, turned, and shut it again. Eyrss dropped the bucket full of food on the ground and stretched as the sun began to emerge over the horizon. She turned and her chest tightened, Aspen stood on the other side of the pen, his head low and eyes drained of life.
"What's wrong boy, are you hurt?" She exclaimed as she approached her horse. He lifted his head to greet her, but it proved to be too much of an effort as he dropped it down again. He was not acting like himself.
Eyrss hurried to the gate, bolted out and ran as fast as her stiff legs would take her.
"He will be fin Eyrss, now get ready, the bus arrives in 10 minutes, you don't want to be late on your first day do you?"
"No mum" Eyrss spook with her hushed voice.
Eyrss flung her bag onto her shoulder and stepped out the door, it had been so long since she had been to school, and she wasnt ready to go back yet either.


----------



## horseNpony

Sorry for the spelling mistakes, im writing this on an iPad.


----------



## Clydesdales

Eyrss picked up her bag as the bus pulled up,she took a deap breath and climb up the steps onto the bus.
As she walked to an empty seat she felt everyone's eyes on her.


----------



## Samstead

Eryss practically leaped of the bus as it pulled up to her house after school and dashed up the long tree-lined driveway to the barn. Her grandpa walked out of the barn as Eryss approached, clapping his hands together to remove the dust that coated them. "Where's Aspen? is okay? what happened? I was so worried all day! where is he?" she demanded all in one breath. Her grandpa merely smiled, trying not to laugh "Eryss, calm down he's in his stall. It was just a case of very mild colic, we walked him around and gave him some psyllium. He should be fine for now but the vet is on her way out just to be sure." When Eryss still looked unconvinced he sighed and turned back to the barn "come see for yourself, then". Nervously Eryss followed him into the barn and to Aspens stall, where her gelding stood looking much better then that morning. With a small nicker Aspen walked over to the door, dropped his head over the top and looked at Eryss steadily, demanding pets.


----------



## Clydesdales

Eyrss breathed a sigh of relief, I'm just going to get changed and I'll be back she told Aspen who was trying to undo to latch on his stall door.
Here you go boy she said as she filled his food trough, Aspen walked over to her and nibbled on her sleeve.
The vet had been and said Aspen was fine just needed to be watched closely for a couple of days.
Eryss come and help get dinner ready called her mum.
Okay coming she yelled back.
Night Aspen cya in the morning she said in his ear she ran back to the house.


----------



## horseNpony

Eyrss rushed through her dinner before heading up stairs and lying on her bed. She reached over and grabbed one of her horse magazines and began to read. She read articles on girls in pony clubs, gymkhanas, trail rides and everything that she longed to do. 
"I wish i could do that" mumbled Eyrss as she stared at a picture of a girl jumping her horse over what seemed to be higher than her. Eyrss stared at her wall, blinked and then realised. 
She leapt of her bed and walked to her window, she pushed it open and breathed in the fresh air, it sent a chill down her back. She gazed over towards the stables, she shut her eyes and heard a horse in the distant. 
She knew what she wanted to do, she wanted to ride, but not just any horse, she wanted to ride Aspen. But he wasnt even broken to ride yet, but he seemed so sweet, would it be that bad if she just sat on his back for a second.
Eyrss shook her head, this required more thought, she shut her window and sat in bed, closed her eyes and began to think. Within only a few minutes she was asleep, and dreaming about riding Aspen.


----------



## Samstead

Clydesdales said:


> Eyrss breathed a sigh of relief, I'm just going to get changed and I'll be back she told Aspen who was trying to undo to latch on his stall door.
> Here you go boy she said as she filled his food trough, Aspen walked over to her and nibbled on her sleeve.
> The vet had been and said Aspen was fine just needed to be watched closely for a couple of days.
> Eryss come and help get dinner ready called her mum.
> Okay coming she yelled back.
> Night Aspen cya in the morning she said in his ear she ran back to the house.


you need to use quotation marks, and actual words IE not "cya"


----------



## Clydesdales

Thank you samstead will try and remember when to put them


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss awoke the next morning to her alarm clock ringing she switched it off and rolled over to turn on her lamp.
She had set her alarm extra early to spend time with Aspen before school.
"morning Aspen did you have a good sleep" she asked her horse.
Aspen walked over to her and pushed his nose into her pocket " hey cheeky your getting a bit spoilt " she said pushing his nose away.
" now boy I'm going to try something " Eryss whispered in his ear.
She walked him over to a barrel and stood on it, Aspen flicked his ears back and forth and sidestepped. "It's okay boy just stand still" Eyrss told him.
She stroked his back all over and leaned on him humming a soft tune to keep him calm, He settled down. " okay Eyrss you can do it" she said to herself.
Eyrss was just about to swing her leg over when she heard footsteps, as quickly and quietly as she could she led Aspen to the other side of the arena.
"Good morning " her Grandpa called 
" morning Grandpa" Eyrss called back she saw him walk over she led Aspen over to the gate. " what have you been doing "? He asked.
" oh... Well I've been leading him and grooming him" she lied " That's a good idea " her Grandpa answered her.
Eyrss led Aspen to his stall and fed him she felt bad for lying to her Grandpa but she didn't want him to know what she was doing because she probably wouldn't be aloud near Aspen again.
" by Aspen see you after school"
She left him eating his food and went to get ready for school.


----------



## Clydesdales

Hope that's a bit better


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss trudged up the ranches long driveway and thought about today, she had met a girl named Clare who was really nice and also had a horse they talked about horses the entire lunch hour.
Eryss thoughts were interrupted when she heard Aspens whinny but it sounded very close.
'how could it be that close the stable ages away' she asked herself, she was sure she had left Aspen in his stall.
Then she heard it again it was coming from the paddock on her left that was supposed to be emty.
Eryss walked toward the paddock just in time to see her horse sailing over the 5ft fence, 'Woa up Aspen she called to her horse. Aspen stopped when he heard her voice and stood quietly waiting for her, Eryss jogged over to him and took hold of his halter,"how on earth did you get out of your stall"? she asked him, he just stared at her.
'come on lets get you back naughty' Eryss said as she started walking home.


----------



## Chokolate

On the way back, Eryss spoke quietly to Aspen. He still had his halter from his own paddock, but he seemed content to walk beside her without her leading him.

"What scared you, Aspen?" she asked him. "Why did you need to get away?"

His mellow eyes were warm and kind. Clearly he was not worried about the danger in his paddock at the moment.

Girl and horse walked down the road together, contented in silence. The best times spent with horses were those not touching, not speaking, but simply beside each other. This realisation surprised Eryss a little, for she preferred parties, but the peace she felt on the journey back was more profound than she had ever felt before. Aspen's quiet footfalls tapped out a deep and calming rhythm in the soft grass and Eryss echoed those steps. 

It was then that she resolved she would put her past behind her and truly embrace what life was about.

They continued this way for several minutes until they reached their home. Eryss led Aspen up the long drive and behind the house to the barn. There, she clipped on his lead rope and tied him to a loop of twine outside while she pulled off her school shoes and put on her gumboots, which were near the door. Then she began a thorough inspection of the paddock before she let her horse back in.

She combed it carefully from end to end, looking for what may have scared her horse enough to force him over the fence. But there was nothing that she could see. Until finally, a movement on the ground caught her eye.

It was a huge snake, right in front of her, and it was poised to strike.


----------



## horseNpony

The snake lunged at her, but she quickly leapt out of the way. Eyrss jumped back but failed to steady herself and collapsed backwards, she blacked out. 
The sun shone in her eyes, she lifted her hands to try to block out its rays, but her hands couldn't seem to get quite high enough. Her head was throbbing and felt as though it was swelling, she opened her eyes and the light blinded her. Sight soon returned to her and she saw the sky above her.
"What happened" she moaned as she pushed herself up, Aspen stood a short distance away from her grazing quietly, the snake was nowhere to be seen. He whinnied once he noticed she was awake and crept up to her, she slowly lifted her hand and he flinched, but quickly relaxed once she began to stroke him. She slowly stood up and took a step towards Aspen and almost collapsed, she held her head for a second.
"I need a drink" she mumbled quietly to herself, or maybe it was to Aspen, she wasnt quite sure. She clutched onto Aspens halter and began leasing him back to the stable, struggling to stand with every step she took.
"Im fine, im fine, im fine" she kept repeating those very words to herself, over and over again as she tried to recount what had just happened.


----------



## horseNpony

I meant leading not leasing


----------



## liveluvride

Eyrss stumbled along the path, Aspen nuzzling her shoulder occasionally with concern.
 “I’m fine, boy,” she tried to tell him, slurring her words together. It was becoming plainly obvious to her that she _wasn’t_ fine, that something was seriously wrong. Aspen knew it too; the whites of his eyes flashed and he raised his head to whinny shrilly. However, he plodded reliably beside his owner, solidly remaining there for when she lost her balance. Eyrss barely noticed the incredible dedication of her horse, and the smeared snake behind them on the path. The other half of the snake’s skin was ground into the bottom of Aspen’s front hooves.
 Eyrss felt an extreme itching, high on her left arm. She ran a finger over it, tracing the two raised bumps that were slowly increasing in size. She knew that she had to get home quickly, to escape without serious consequence. However, she didn’t know if it would be possible to walk the rest of the half mile home. Her legs suddenly collapsed from underneath her, and she found herself crumpled in the middle of the dirt path. 
 Aspen pricked his ears in surprise and alarm as Eyrss disappeared from his side. He paced in circles around her, continuing his frantic whinnies. 
 “Aspen…” Eyrss gasped out.
 Her horse lowered his muzzle and blew a breath at her. Eyrss then laid her head back onto the ground and blacked out. 
 Aspen paused for barely a second, then whirled around and took off towards the ranch at a full gallop.
(sorry if I'm going all Lassie on this... lol)


----------



## Samstead

(the barn is on the ranch BTW also that font, great as it is, is kinda tiny)
Once back at the house Aspen whinnied loudly and paced in front of the house. "Eryss, I love the sound of horses but for heaven's sake there's a limit-" Eryss's Grandma was interrupted as she opened the door, why was Aspen her alone? and was was he so upset? She looked at the horse for half a second before deciding something was wrong "What is it Aspen?" she asked approaching the horse. Aspen whinnied loudly and canter a few steps before looking over his shoulder to make sure she was following, when she was he trotted briskly forward. Suddenly very thankful that she'd stayed active even as she grew into her senior years the tiny, gray haired woman took of sprinting after the horse.


----------



## Chokolate

They flew more than they ran as horse and woman hurtled down the road to where Eryss lay. The scenery flew by; Grandmother barely noticed it and concentrated on Aspen's rippling strides.

They ran for five minutes, five minutes of terror for Grandmother before her heart fell to her feet. A small bundle with dark hair was lying crumpled by the road. Grandmother dropped to her knees beside her grandchild.

Aspen's muzzle blew warm air into her pale face, but Eryss did not wake up.

Grandmother flipped open her phone and dialed 991 (199? 911?). 

"Hello?....ambulance, please. Just down Carey Road, near the Sinscy farm...Eryss, my grandchild, has been bitten by a snake and is unconscious...thankyou."

After a few, long moments, Grandmother and Aspen heard the wail of sirens coming closer.


----------



## horseNpony

An ambulance sped around the corner and stopped, Eyrss had gone pale, and her skin was icy to touch. Two people stepped out of the ambulance and walked to her side, a young woman, no older than 25 lifted Eyrss' hand and felt for a heartbeat. 
"We havent got long" she mumbled under her breath as she quickly rushed over to the ambulance.
Time flew by as Eyrss' grandmother stood by Aspen, patting him gently. The ambulance doors shut and the engine roared to life. It then began speeding down the road, Aspen pricked his ears up, then gave chase. 
He galloped behind the ambulance, doing the best he could to keep up, but eventually stopped as it reached the end of the road. All he could do was watch the vehicle disapear into the distnace.
Eryss woke to a bright light shinning in her eyes, she reached out to push it away and to her surprise felt a hand.
"Shes improved a fair bit, she may go home this afternoon" said an unfamiliar voice. Eyrss' eyes focused on her grandmother sitting beside the bed, and a older man, who she assumed was a doctor. She felt her arm were the two bumps were, now they were just small scabs, the swelling had gone down.
Eyrss remained in hospital for a few hours, before departing for the day, though she would have to return for a checkup the following day. Eyrss and her grandma walked down a seemingly empty street, her grandmother talked to her with much concern in her voie,but Eyrss was not listening, she suddenly darted across the street. Eyrss stopped infront of a store, a tack store, and in the window was a beautiful leather halter. It had golden studs in it, and it was padded. Eyrss knew she had to have it.
"You are not buying a $30 halter" her grandma said, then grabbed Eyrss by the arm and dragged her to the car. Eyrss sat in the car and stared out the window at the shimmering leather halter, she had to have it, it was perfect for Aspen.


----------



## Clydesdales

This is GREAT


----------



## Clydesdales

'But Grandma he deserves it after all he did save my life' she pleaded to her Grandma, 'Okay dear but you'll have to save up for it' she told Eyrss as she got into the car.
' Grandma how am I supposed to save up for it if I'm not earning any money?' Eyrss asked as she buckled her seat belt
'Well I'll give you a list of chores and you'll earn a fortnightly allowance but only if you do your chores well' her Grandma said.
'Thankyou Grandma and I promise I'll do my chores well' Eyrss said thinking of what Aspen would look like in the halter.


----------



## Samstead

ok another quick note, um where on earth are you finding 30$ leather halters? and can you hook me up? i mean there are some around here that are 30$ but not like you're describing. 

Over the bast few weeks, Eryss had been doing chore after chore for her grandmother but was nowhere near the money she needed for the halter. She complained about it to Claire (sp? Clare?) after class one day. "you know" Claire began "my Mom has been talking about hiring someone to work a couple evenings a week at the cafe" Claire's Mom ran a little cafe that was attached to her father's tack and feed store, it was always full of locals and sold homemade treats for both horse and human. "really easy stuff, cash mostly but there might be some helping in the back when it's slow" She continued, Eryss gave her friend a a look of shock, the last place Eryss belonged as a kitchen "oh relax it'd just be chopping veggies and doing a few dishes, no cooking" Claire laughed.


----------



## Clydesdales

"I'll have to think about it and ask Grandma of course" Eyrss said to Clare.
"Okay but you will have to let me know by Thursday"Clare said as they walked to the bus stop.
'How is Aspen'? Clare asked her.
"He is great, Grandpa is teaching me how to lunge him, and pick up his feet" Eyrss said excitedly.
"That's great is it alright if I could come over on Saturday"? Clare asked.
'Sure then you can help me with Aspen' Eyrss said as she climbed onto the bus.


Is it Eyrss or Eryss?


----------



## Chokolate

Her name is Eryss. I know the name is sort of weird but when I posted it I was expecting some kind of fantasy epic, :lol:


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks

When I first read it I thought something medieval.


----------



## Samstead

I was thinking that too wen I first read it but the second poster went in a completely different direction...
we could start another but state a setting (specifically that of the time variety)


----------



## horseNpony

Yeh i wasnt really thinking about pricing the halter when i was writing that bit, i just really wanted to get my thoughts down. Well, lets pretend its the bst halter in the shop and that the shop is overpriced


----------



## Clydesdales

"Hey Grandma Clare's mum needs someone to help in her cafe on weekends is it okay if I take the job?" Eryss asked her Grandma as she swept the front verandah.
Her Grandma walked over to her pot plants and started watering them,"If you think that you can keep up your other chores and your homework I don't see why not".she said.
'Thankyou Grandma and don't worry I'll keep up my other chores and my homework'. Eryss said giving her Grandma a hug.
...
'Aspen, ASPEN where are you Eryss called out looking into to the big empty paddock' she had gone to feed him only to find his stall empty, she was starting to panic when she heard Grandpa calling put to her,'Its okay he's here with me in the arena'.
Eryss breathed a sigh of relief and ran toward the arena when she stopped dead in her tracks right in front of her was a snake 'GRANDPA come quickly there a snake' screamed at the top of her lungs.
She stood as still as she could and waited for Grandpa who came running around the corner with a rifle in his hand ' stand absolutely still ' he told her as he aimed the gun at the rattle snake. Eryss nodded her head she hopeing like never before that he wouldnt miss it.
He fired and hit the snake just behind its head it fell into a heap.
'Its still moving' Eryss exclaimed pointing to the snake.
Her Grandpa walked over to her and put his arm around her shoulder ' that's just it's nerves now are you okay ?' he answered.
' yes just a little shaken that's all , what were you doing with aspen?' said Eryss.
'come and see ' he replied smiling.
They walked over to the big arena and there was Aspen tied to the rail with an old saddle on his back.


----------



## Clydesdales

I don't know if a rifle would kill a rattle snake but anyway.


----------



## Clydesdales

'Grandpa can he be ridden yet?' Eryss asked gazing at Aspen ' No sweetheart he's just getting broken in to the saddle, now I want you to put a saddlecloth on his back every morning and evening okay' he answered her.
Eryss nodded her head and walked over to Aspen who was chewing his lead rope.
'Hey boy what do you think of your saddle ?'Eryss asked almost expecting him to answer her.Aspen just looked at her and then went back to chewing the lead rope.


----------



## Clydesdales

'Eryss could you please set the table for tea Please' Grandma asked setting platters of cold meat and vegetables down on the table.
'Yes Grandma'Eryss answered counting out the knives and forks, 'When do you start your job at that cafe you were telling me about?' asked Grandma
'Umm.. On Saturday I think I'll ask Clare tomorrow' Eryss told Grandma


----------



## Chokolate

Eryss was shaking as she picked up the phone.

She couldn't do it. She'd never had a job. She didn't know one end of a job from the other. What was she supposed to do?

_This is silly_, she thought, staring down at her trembling hands. She began to sweat. _It's just a job._

_I can't work a job! I've never worked an honest day in my life!_ She reached out to return the phone to its holder but it slipped from her grasp and fell with a crash to the floor. 

Eryss dived after it, her heart dropping. Scooping it off the ground, she turned it over. When it had hit the wooden planks, the first number in the address book had dialed. It must have hit talk on impact.

_Who is this?_ Eryss thought, listening to the ringtone.

"Hey, this is Clare. Who's speaking, please?"

It was full steam ahead now.


----------



## Samstead

"hello?" Clare called from the other end.
"Oh, uh h-hey Clare! it's Eryss" Eryss stumbled on her words "um...Is your Mom there please?" She asked
"You okay Eryss?" Clare asked concern lacing her voice. Shoot. Eryss wasn't hiding her nervousness as well as she thought, it wasn't like Clare to ask such questions. Clare was caring and not at all indifferent as some thought her to be, she'd just been raised not to react to every slightly off syllable of a person's voice.
"Yeah, just kinda nervous." Eryss explained "I've never had a job before"
"No" Clare agreed "But you've met my mom before and she loves you."
"your Mom loves everyone, Clare" Eryss pointed out
"She does." Clare agreed "But she really likes you, she asks after you more than anyone else."
"Really?" Eryss breathed.
"yup" Clare assured her "and I talked to her about you working her, she thinks it's a great idea but she does want to do a mini interview so you have the experience. You have the job though."


----------



## Clydesdales

'Oh okay, what time does she want to do it?' Eryss asked trying not to let her voice tremble.

'Just come at about 2:00 pm and that will give you enough time' Clare replied not noticing her friends voice.

'Okay I've got to go now'. Eryss said looking out the window at her Grandpa who was lunging Aspen.

'Bye see you tomorrow then' Clare said.

Eryss hung up the phone and walked to her room, your a complete idiot, what's wrong with you, she said to herself.


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss switched off her alarm and stared at the ceiling, today was Saturday and she was starting her new job and she was excited and nervous mixed into one.
Slowly she fumbled around trying to switch on the lamp,_Get over yourself,it's just a job_ She thought to herself finally finding the switch.

" Here Aspen enjoy your breakfast, you deserve it. " Eryss told her horse.
She been putting the saddle cloth on him for almost a week now and Aspen didn't like it at first but he now didn't even flinch when Eryss laid it on his back.
She felt proud of herself, knowing she actually accomplished something without it going wrong!


----------



## Clydesdales

"Now lightly squeeze him with your calf muscle".Grandpa called out.
"Okay" Eryss yelled back, she was having another riding lesson and she was trotting around the arena on her Grandpas horse.

" Okay now lope ", she whispered to the horse as she squeezed lightly, and Captain the horse she was riding went from trotting to a nice lope.
"Good boy, good boy " she said gently to the horse.

"Well done Eryss " Grandpa called out,"now drop one rein and hold the horn on your saddle".

Holding onto the horn she dropped one rein and Captain swung left.
"YIKES" Eryss shrieked as she gripped on to the saddle as if her life depended on it.
Then remembering how to stop the horse she lightly pulled the reins back and obediently Captain slowed to a halt.

"What did you think?" Grandpa asked walking up to them.

"I nearly came off when he swung left but it was fantastic".She laughed trying to think what she would have looked like.

"You'll get use to it but that's enough for today, now go cool him off and put him away" he said rubbing Captains ears.

"Okay and thanks for the lesson" Eryss said giving her Grandpa a hug.
"Come on Cap let's go cool down a bit" leading him toward the arena gate.


----------



## Chokolate

The front door of the ranch home blasted open and a blur flew through it. When it slowed to a manageable speed, Eryss was standing over the couch.

"What time is it?" she demanded.

Grandmother lay down her knitting needles on the cushion beside her. "There's a clock on the wall, dear. Go and have a look."

"Don't you have a watch?"

"What do I want one of them for when I have a clock, child? Heavens, you look agitated. Are you all right?"

"Bah!" 

Eryss was not in a good mood. Captain had bitten her on the arm when she had undone his girth and her toe was still throbbing from his heavy hoof when she lead him to the stable. She marched over to the wall and spent a minute puzzling out the time from the clock.

"Quarter to TWO?" The wail wound its way through the house. "I needed to be gone FIFTEEN MINUTES AGO!"

Grandmother turned and looked at the clock as well. "Why, dear, I do believe you're right."

"Aargghh!"


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss reached for the phone and dialed Clare's number as quick as she could.
"Hurry up and answer the phone"Eyrss grumbled to herself.

"Hello this is Clare" the voice on the other end said.

"Hello Clare it's me Eryss, um.. I'm going to be about fifteen or twenty minutes late ".
Eryss said looking at her watch.

" That's fine thanks for letting me know, Mums a bit late anyway" Clare replied.

" Thankyou bye". Eryss hung up the phone and ran into her room.

_Can't belielve I'm going to be late on my first day to._she pulled on a t-shirt and grabbed her shoes.
Ten minutes later she was seated in her Grandpas pickup truck heading over to Clare's house.

"Thanks Grandpa, I'll ring when I need to be picked up " Eryss called out as she jumped out of the truck.

" Okay sweetheart, and have a good time" he called back.

"Eryss over here" Clare called from the door.

" Coming " she yelled back trying to stop her voice from shaking.
Eryss jogged over to her friend so her voice would sound puffed rather then shaky.

"What's that mark on your arm"? Clare asked pointing to her arm.

"Oh that.. that was my Grandpas horse who decided he didn't like me" Eryss said in a sarcastic voice.

"Ouch that must of hurt, anyway come this way over to the Cafe" Clare said taking Eryss by the arm leading her over to a footpath that led to the Cafe.

_Calm your self down its only an interview _Eryss thought to herself as she waited with Clare in the office for her Mum to come.


----------



## Clydesdales

I actually dont know to ask a horse to lope so just said how I ask my horse to canter I think (hope) it's the same thing!.


----------



## Clydesdales

Notice how it's only three main people who now write.


----------



## NeryLibra

I can take a stab at it, though I quit writing a few years ago and, yeah. I hope this is feasible/usable for you guys! And that you like it. 
-

Eryss nervously fidgeted with her fingers, letting her eyes wander around the room. _'Relax'_ she thought to herself, pressing herself more deeply into the office chair, _'breathe.' _She inhaled when she prompted herself to, closing her eyes and settling on a rhythm to drum her fingers to while the wait pressed on. She told herself to think of Aspen, to focus on the profoundly tranquil feeling she had had while walking Aspen up and down the ranch's drive. She was shocked to feel the relaxation come over her; a wave of easy breathing hit her, she felt fine.

"I'm so sorry I'm late Eryss!" Clare's mother exclaimed as she entered the room and found her way around the office desk. "It's not a very professional way to start the professional aspect of your life, is it?" The woman laughed as she settled into her office chair, simultaneously opening drawers and shuffling with paperwork. She grabbed a sheet and slid it across the desk to Eryss, who nervously reached across the desk and took it, not knowing what to expect.

"Th..ank you, Mrs. Schiller. I'm sorry but I have to be honest.." She started to say, leaving her eyes on the paper, "I was late too, by twenty or so minutes," she glanced up to see the woman's reaction. She was shocked by a grin.

"Thank you for your honesty Eryss. You'll find that honesty is the best policy when you apply for jobs. The last thing you want to do is start your professional relationship on a lie, it leaves room for bad blood and a lack of trust. Especially if you're caught in a lie." 

"Oh! Ok.. I get it. I just didn't want to get in trouble for lying." Eryss said, blushing and dropping her gaze again. 

"Alright, so let's get this interview on the road. Eryss, I'd like to remind you that you already have this position guaranteed and that this is just so you get the practice of a true interview." Mrs. Schiller said before pointing at the piece of paper she slid across the desk, "That is your interview guide. It's a kind of cheat sheet that I use with my children when I first introduce them to interviews. Your task right now is to read it and get a gist of what'll happen in this interview. It's a list of what kind of questions I'll ask and why I'll be asking them. This is a tool that will help you in the future, as well as in this mock-interview." The woman winked at Eryss, dismissing her from the office so that she could do as asked. Eryss nodded and left the room, reminding herself how to walk, how to breathe, and where to go as she did. Her nerves hadn't waned since Mrs. Schiller had entered the room, the formal tone in her voice didn't help.

Ten minutes later, Eryss reentered Clare's mom's office with a renewed sense of vigor. Her soon-to-be boss hadn't lied. The cheat sheet told Eryss almost everything she'd need to know about how and why the interview would be working the way it did. She felt calm now, her nerves abated and relaxed as the fear of the unknown left her body. "Mrs. Schiller, I'm here for my interview." She boldly declared as she stood beside her chair, waiting for the response she'd read would be given. She couldn't help but notice a smile forming on the woman's face as she rose from her chair.

"Ah, yes, you must be my 2:40." Mrs. Schiller said, shaking Eryss' hand and opening her arm in a sweeping gesture toward the office chair, "please have a seat. My name is Georgette Schiller, I'll be interviewing you today for the position of dishwasher and prep-cook in my cafe." 

"Yes, ma'am. My name's Eryss." She said awkwardly, trying to remember the information on the cheat sheet.

"Eryss, you said? That's a pretty name, how'd you end up with it?" Georgette asked sincerely, giving Eryss direct eye contact...


----------



## Chokolate

That's really good, NeryLibra! 
_____

"Um, I'm actually not sure, Mrs Schiller. I do know that my mother had it all chosen out for me even before I was born though. It seemed very important to her."

"I see..." across the table, her stern eyebrows drew together.

There was a moment of silence, broken only by the slow ticking of the clock. Who knew each second could be so long? Eryss began to squirm.

The quiet was shattered by Mrs Schiller's next words. "What do you hope to gain from this job, Eryss?"

_Be honest, or lie?

The truth may be slightly awkward_, thought Eryss. _How do I say, "I come from a very dodgy background. I got in trouble at school and almost with the police. I got sent here as though I were in exile and my parents dumped me with Grandma and Grandpa. I want a job so I can look after a horse I've fallen in love with."_

No, she couldn't say that.

"I want to be...responsible," she said. "And I want to...help others. Yes, that's right. And help others, wait, I said that...um...and build things. Yeah, I wanna go into construction...and work in a kitchen, I love cooking. Did I tell you about the time I sloshed Grandma's soup outta the pan? Yeah, that's how much I love cooking, I mean wait! No, that was a one-timer, I put it all back in the pan..."

This was not going well.


----------



## NeryLibra

_Tick.

_Eryss groaned inwardly and set to work berating herself while adjusting her seat. Even from across the table, Mrs. Schiller's disapproval was glaringly obvious. It wasn't Eryss' fault that her history was messed up! It wasn't Eryss' fault that she was dumped at her grandparents because she was difficult to deal with! It wasn't Eryss' fault that Chicago had taught her to be bad! It wasn't *her *fault that her mother had given up on her!

_Tick.

_But.. it was Eryss' fault, all except the choice to live in the city. Sudden memories rose to the surface; arguments with her mother over her failing grades, arguments with her teachers over her attendance at school, walks to the principle's office, traipsing around the city with her "gang" when they ditched, the police escort home that led her to the ranch. The realization came like a slap to the face. Photographic memories of her mother's distraught face, memories of the disappointment in her mother's voice, of the true hopelessness Eryss had grown accustomed to hearing whenever Eryss' future is a topic of discussion between her parents. Her choices to traipse around, be rude and disrespectful, to do so much damage to her own future.. were all hers and no one else could take the blame for them.

_Tick.

_She had been so modest so early on in the interview, about being late for the appointment itself. It was one thing to be honest about being late, but something entirely different to be honest about a history she wasn't even sure Clare had shared with her mother. What if her dodgy history was bad enough to make the woman, who held _so _much power over her financial future, change her mind about giving Eryss the job?

_Tick...

_Eryss gulped and raised her eyes to meet the stern and disappointed stare waiting for her at the other end of the desk. "I just want some responsibility and.. some.. experience." She nearly whispered, shifting her position and sitting on her hands before lowering her gaze again.


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss looked down at her hands which had started to sweat _You Idiot just tell her...no she will think I'm Stupid nothing but trouble and I won't get the job.... I thought you wanted to change but your acting the same as you used to._ Thousands of things were running through her head.
'Eryss are you okay, you look a bit pail?' Mrs.Schiller asked looking at Eryss straight in the eyes.
'Im ...I'm ..' She couldn't keep it in any longer and she poured the whole story out. 
Eryss tried to hold back tears when she had finished telling her long story, she couldn't look at Mrs. Schiller in the eye, expecting that she would tell her to leave.

'Eryss I want you to know that I'm very proud of you for telling me what I'm guessing is very personal to you and that like I said before telling the truth can get you very far in life, I think that's the end of the interview you can go and start by stacking the dishwasher then chop some cheese,tomatoes ,and corn beef please'.Mrs.Schiller said smiling in an understanding way which made Eryss feel better about the whole thing.

'Thank You so much Mrs. Schiller' was all Eryss managed to say as she got up and left the room._Okay I think that's the best thing you've ever done _ she said to herself walking toward the cafe.


----------



## NeryLibra

For the first time in a long time, Eryss felt good. Not just good, she felt _genuinely _good about the way things had happened. She had told an adult about her shoddy past and the adult hadn't held it against her like she was some worthless crook. The adult hadn't chased Eryss into a corner only to reprimand her and make her feel like nothing she did could ever be right. The adult hadn't held something she wanted over her head, goading her into a confession, only to whip what she wanted away when she gave the confession the adult was fishing for. The adult actually took Eryss' accounts of the events for what they truly were; the past. Her past was left behind this time, not used as reason to withhold something she desired. Eryss felt free from the little girl she was in Chicago. She felt like she could finally transition into the more mature young lady she had been striving to be ever since she met Aspen. She was ready for a change, and to apologize to her mother, and to grow up, and to earn money in order to buy Aspen's "thank-you" halter. She was ready to be better.


As she made her way into the kitchen, Eryss was greeted with a warm hug from Clare and a "Schiller's" apron, brandishing the cafe's colors of orange and brown. 

"Mom gave me a text that said your interview was done," she started, helping Eryss properly tie the apron on before handing her a hairnet, "I'm here to get you trained for your job. Mandatory stuff, but all really easy to do. Put your hair in a pony-tail and then put the hairnet on, we've gotta chop the veggies before we do the dishes 'cause it's almost time for the dinner rush." Eryss fumbled with her hair while following Clare around like a lost puppy, trying her best to soak up each instruction. She scrubbed her hands as shown, spent a good five or so minutes getting accustomed to proper knife management, chopped more veggies than she ever thought she could handle in one 40minute session, only cut herself once though! The girls chatted about horses while they worked, and how to handle an influx of dishes to scrub while the dinner rush was in full effect. She quickly learned that she hated the dishes part of her job, in which she had to pre-scrub the dishes before throwing them in the washer for sanitizing rather than actual washing.

"I thought that a dishwasher was supposed to do the hard work," she complained at Clare, only earning her a raspberry blown her way.

"Nope! Dishwashers are actually supposed to be use to sanitize your dishes, not scrub crap off of them. That's why we hire dishwashers you know. Okay, so you have the chopping part down.. time cards.. dishes.. you're going to start bussing tables later this week because we have a busser out and a waitress out, but for tonight all you have to worry about are the dishes and the trash. I'm waitressing, but if you have any questions you can stop me when you see me. Or ask Cody, he's one of the line cooks and he started in your position." Clare turned to walk away and get prepared for her shift, "Oh and Eryss? Please don't be shy!" She called over her shoulder before exiting the kitchen.

Eryss groaned, hunting down a landline to call her grandpa. It was going to be a long evening...


----------



## Clydesdales

'Hi grandpa its Eryss I'm going to be later then I thought okay'? Eryss said after her grandpa answered the phone.
'That's fine and thank you for ringing I'll feed Aspen for you' grandpa replied
'Thank you bye' Eryss said hanging up the the phone then running back to the kitchen.
When she arrived back at the kitchen there was already stacks of dishes waiting for her,groaning she filled up the sink and started washing them.


----------



## Clydesdales

Grrr..I just sat here for ages and typed but when I tried to post it didn't work.
I'll try again later


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss groaned as she plonked another stack of plates into the sink and stared scrubbing them,"Eryss you've almost nothing I need you to speed up a bit" Clare said to Eryss placing another stack of dishes beside her.
"Clare you don't understand I never had to wash so many dishes in my life" Eryss whined .


----------



## Clydesdales

Not as much as I was going to do but my puppy decided its breakfast time


----------



## Clydesdales

"That's the last of the dishes "Clare announced putting a small pile of bowls on the sink.
Eryss let out a sigh of relief "I don't want to look at another plate again" she groaned.

"Well you'll just have to get used to it, if you want the job" Clare told her as she hung up Eryss' apron,

"That's easy for you to say, you get to wait tables while I'm stuck in here scrubbing" Eryss said teasing her friend.

"Yes, but if you want that halter then I'd say it's worth all the scrubbing" Clare laughed.

"Oh it's worth all the dishes in the world" Eryss said with a dreaming look in her eyes.

Clare and Eryss walked out of the Cafe and into the tack room so Eryss could call her Grandpa.

"So Eryss what did you think of your job"? asked Mrs Schiller when Eryss walked into the room.

"Well to be honest, I don't ever want to see another plate in my life, but I liked chopping the vegetables " Eryss answered.

"Don't worry you'll be swapping jobs for awhile " Mrs Schiller told as she hung up some bridles.

Eryss nodded and headed toward the phone.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Hello" 

"Hi Grandma could you tell Grandpa that I've finished work please" Eryss asked.

"Yes dear I will but if your going to be coming home this late then your gonna have to figure out a way for you to get home because your Grandfater isn't going to be drive all the way into to town at 9:30 at night" grandma said crossly.

"But grand..." Eryss was about to explain but she was cut off.

"No buts or you'll quit the job altogether " grandma said in a _I'm not in the mood to discuss this_ voice.

"Okay bye " Eryss said hanging up the phone.

What put her in a rotten mood I wonder,she thought to herself.

"Eryss come over here please" Mrs Schiller called out.

"Okay I'm coming" she yelled back.

"Here's your pay" she said handing her an envelope.

"Now would you rather it in cash or a cheque next time"? Mrs Schiller asked her.

"Cash please and thank you" Eryss said taking the money from her boss.

Clare and Eryss sat outside waiting for her grandpa to arrive, after what seemed forever she heard the sound of her grandpas truck.

"Bye Clare I'll see you on Monday " she said giving her friend a hug.

"Bye Eryss " Clare said waving to her friend.

Climbing into the truck Eryss sat down and got comfortable, " Hi grandpa and thank you for coming I didn't realize it would be for so long" she said.

"that's not your fault Eryss" he replied.

"Grandpa why is grandma so grumpy" ? She asked

"well that's because that horse of yours jumped into her vegi garden " he said keeping his eyes on the road.

"Oh no" Eryss gasped " He didn't damage to much did he"? She asked.

"Only the Carrots, lettuce, and the umm.. Broad beans" he answered


----------



## NeryLibra

Eryss heaved a sigh and shifted uncomfortably in her seat, throwing long stares out of the passenger side window. "No wonder she sounded so cross over the phone.." Out of the corner of her eye, she saw her grandfather nod. Silence fell between them, only broken by the slight brake squeal as they came to a stop sign. Instinctively, as she had done with her mother so many times before, Eryss reached for the radio. Grandpa cut her short.

"Don't you turn that noise on. You and I have to talk." He said strictly, switching on the blinker and scanning for headlights. Eryss froze. She knew those words, she _hated _those words. They were the words her mother used when Eryss was in trouble. She shot a scared look her grandfather's way.

"O-oh, okay. What is it grandpa?" 

"That horse of yours might be beyond my training skills."

"What?!" Eryss almost screeched, causing the elderly man to jump slightly and swerve the truck. Eryss' heart sunk as visions of a trailer being backed to the barn and Aspen being loaded and hauled away danced around her vision. Tears pricked the backs of her eyes, she started gasping for breaths, getting ready to start sobbing.

"Woah, woah! Calm down Eryss! Calm down!" Grandpa called over her breathing, blindly offering a hand to pat Eryss' knee. Eryss accepted it gratefully. "That horse of yours is a natural born jumper. I see it now. What you were talking about -" the old man rushed, trying to calm her before she started the true water works, "I was merely going to say that Joe Hinks down the road from us, the guy who gives english riding lessons, might be a better fit for you and Aspen. That's all!"


----------



## NeryLibra

Aw, I wrote more than what I posted but I didn't copy it all. ): Here's the rest.

-

Eryss sniffed, looking at her grandfather with a bit of shock. "What.. what do you mean Grandpa?"

"I mean that I ain't a spring chicken anymore Eryss. That horse you picked out has a heart of gold, but his heart is made for jumpin'. Not pushin' cows or chasin' barrels. I can't train him to do what he loves."

With a sigh of relief and feeling like an idiot, Eryss nodded at her grandfather. "Oh. I get it."

"Good. Now, I talked to Joe earlier. Told'im that I had a horse here who needed to be put over some jumps and a granddaughter who needed to learn. He agreed to do it. But at a price."

"But Grandpa - you can't afford to send me to lessons! I can't afford to take them! I just.."

"Shut your mouth Eryss. It's not your place to tell me what I can or can't afford. And don't you say it ever again. Not to me or any other man or woman who is your elder." Clark snapped, shooting a quick, piercing glare at his granddaughter. Eryss had never offended him before, he had never truly barked at her. She instantly shut her mouth and sat on her hands. "Yes sir." She whispered.

"I talked to Joe and he agreed to trade me. I'll take one of his yearlings, train'em up good, and he'll take Aspen. Your grandma talked to his wife, Sandra, and she set up some sort of deal to cover _your _expenses. You're going to have to talk to your grandma to get the details."


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Eryss ran into the kitchen calling out to her Mom and Grandma "I'm going to ride English, Joe's going to teach me..." She was just about to tell her mom all the details and how she was going to help pay for it when her mother's expression stopped her short.

Her mom was as white as a sheet and looking at Grandpa with a very strange expression. "Dad, you can't make arrangements like that without consulting me. We agreed that I would help Eryss break Aspen and that can happen whether that gelding can jump 5ft or 25 ft. Just because I have moved back here with my daughter does not mean that you are running my life again." grandpa was about to protest when Grandma moved in. "Jose is right honey, she can train that horse - you know perfectly well she can - and I'll bet she will do a better job than that Joe".

Now Eryss was confused, looking from one adult to another. Her mother couldn't ride English! She couldn't train a horse to jump. Could she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales

I wonder where this is going to go?


----------



## Chokolate

Mm...it's been interesting to watch this develop


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Well, I read it out of interest, noting the changes in gender of the horse, and then the unexplained disappearance of Eryss' mum. So I thought she deserved to be brought back in. The "girl from bad background discovers true meaning of life through love of horse and good old honest care from Grandparents" cliche was starting to get to me.... sorry.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Eryss' mum laughed at the expression on her daughter's face. "I did have a life before you were born you know Honey. When I was your age sure I helped Grandpa out on the ranch, but I that wasn't all I did. I rode English, and I competed in the jumping ring." She smiled sideways at her father before carrying on "your Grandpa never did approve, he said a jumping horse would bring two things to a ranch - a hungry mouth, and trouble. Well, he's right about the first but I'm sure that with young Aspen out there we can avoid the second."

It was late by now and Eryss was exhausted after her shift in the kitchen. Everyone including a very tired but excited Eryss made their way to bed. Only when she was settled down in bed did Eryss remember that her Mom hadn't said whether her own gelding had indeed brought trouble to the ranch 20 years ago.


----------



## Chokolate

^ I noticed that too. I assumed it meant the mum had dropped Eryss off with the grandparents and then left. But sure, she can stay


----------



## NeryLibra

I hope this is ok. I was trying to figure out a way to account for Jose's disappearance (prior I was operating on the "abandoned granchild" theory.)
------------
After Eryss had said her goodnights, Grandpa turned a stern look toward his daughter. "So let me get this straight. You're proposing you jump in the saddle, train a greener than green horse how to jump and generally be sane while teaching your daughter to properly ride English _and _battling that knee of yours?"

Jose smiled. "Yes. That's the plan, my goals didn't change in the time between figuring out whether he was a Western pony or an English one." She earned a disappointed shake of her father's head. Her mother looked at Clark, obviously upset.

"Clark I know what you're thinking. Jose can _do it_, you know as well as I do she can." 
"No honey, I don't know it. She keeps tellin' us that she's going to train this horse but she hasn't proven it to me yet. They've been here the better part'a five months. Her rear hasn't touched any one of my saddles yet. And who's been risking his old bones to train that ****ed horse for his granddaughter? Me. If she wanted a say in what I do with the horse I'm paying for, she should'a been gettin' her rear back on a horse, not spendin' every minute on that phone! And don't you tell me she didn't have the time, 'cause if she didn't have the time then, her first priority's getting back in the saddle at all. Not training Aspen. That's final." 
"How is that fair?!" Her mother debated, "she _had_ to be on the phone, to take care of her business in Chicago! She said she's done now! She can handle it honey."
"I know that she was taking care of business. I'm proud'a her for it. That don't change the fact that she ain't been in the saddle in 20 years and she ain't trained a horse in at least the same time. If not more. When she gets more familiarized with the saddle, we can talk."
"But Clark--"
"No buts. I'm sendin' that horse to Joe." With the last word, Clark kissed his wife on the lips, kissed his daughter on the cheek, and turned toward the bedroom.

Jose's heart sank as she listened to her dad speak. Reasonably, she knew that he was right. She had been keen on helping her Eryss train Aspen, but she had been so caught up in business back in Chicago that the months flew by. She was so preoccupied on the phone that she had all but disappeared from the ranch life that Eryss had been finding for herself and her parents had been helping Eryss understand. Unreasonably, she wanted to prove to her father that she wasn't a ranch invalid. She *wanted *to train that horse, darn it! Her heart beat heavily, almost deliberately slowing as anger rose in her. She wanted to storm off to her room. Slam a door. Stomp on the floor. Scream. Instead she sighed and looked at her mom.

"Thanks for trying." She said simply, walking forward to hug her. "But I think dad has a point this time..."
"Jose, honey, do you _want _that horse to go to Joe?"
"No, I don't. But I'm not a sixteen year old anymore. Dad's right, he paid for Aspen and I haven't really trained Aspen this far - I haven't even seen Eryss ride yet, I've been so busy on that stupid phone." She sighed again, fetching the wine. "Want a glass?"
"Absolutely!" Her mother called behind her, taking a seat by the television. "Jose if you want to train that horse, you need to tell me. I can talk to dad for you-"
"No, thank you. I don't want this to be like my gelding. I want dad to want me on his side, and I want to try and be more adult this time." Even as Jose spoke, her heart knocked hard against her chest. Sometimes being mature was hard.
*

Eryss awoke before her alarm even felt the need to alert her of the time. She stretched, opening her blinds to a welcoming morning sun. She smiled and glanced out the window toward the barn. "_Good morning Aspen_" she whispered, blowing a kiss in the direction of his stall. Turning away from the window, Eryss felt renewed. She had dreamt of the events that happened yesterday - the resolution to apologize to her mother for being bad, of her first pay check, of remembering that her mother had ridden too - she had dreamt of finally getting to ride Aspen, and of a feeling she had never felt before. Jumping. She couldn't wait to start jumping!

She got dressed, pulling on a bright green shirt and jeans. "I think I'll start with mom today." She told herself aloud, deciding to head downstairs and get some grub. She bumped into her mother at the foot of the stairs instead.

"Morning dear! Wow, you're up early. It's only 5:45! We're going to meet Joe this morning, at eight sharp. But mom and I prepared a huge breakfast, it's not entirely done yet, so you could go visit Aspen if you wanted!" Jose said, forcing a smile. She hoped it looked genuine, but when Eryss' face dropped she let her smile slip as well. "What's wrong?"

"Oh.. nothing... I just, I wanted to learn to ride with you mom." Eryss said shyly, looking down and kicking the floor.


----------



## Clydesdales

Josie looked down at her daughter and smiled "You heard what your grandpa said" she said.

"I know mum but Aspen isn't the only horse on the ranch, there's Captian and ruby who need to be ridden so while Aspen is away you could teach me to ride" Eryss pleaded looking her mum in the eyes.

Josie smiled her daughter reminded her of herself when she was her age.
"Okay Eyrss we'll Start in the afternoon at two how's that sound" ? She asked her.

"Sounds wonderful " Eyrss almost yelled, giving her mum a hug she ran outside to say goodbye to Aspen even though he was only going down the road and she would be seeing him two or three times a week.

Running down toward Aspens stall Eyrss ran straight into who she thought was her grandpa, "Sorry grandpa" Eyrss said brushing her hair away from face.

" That's alright but I'm not your grandpa " a deep young voice said.
Looking up she at the man in front of her who had black hair and blue eyes
And the biggest smile she'd ever seen.

" Who are you"? She said confused.
" I mean I'm Eyrss" she corrected herself offering her hand.

" we'll I'm Peter pleased to meet you" he replied shaking her offered hands.

"Sorry but I don't seem to have seen you around since I've been here" Eyrss said.

" that would be because I've only arrived yesterday " answered.
" I'm working for Clark now, feeding the horses and stuff like fencing" he said putting Eyrss' mind to ease.


----------



## NeryLibra

I quickly skimmed over the story and didn't see mention of any other horses than these three. If I missed one, sorry!
---

"Oh." Eryss said, letting out a sigh of relief, "Well uh... I'm Eryss, Clark's my grandpa, and I'm sorry but I've gotta go see my horse!" She called over her shoulder, barely making a clear path around the stranger as she continued her pursuit of Aspen.

"Well you already said your name!" The man called after her with a chuckle, turning toward the main house and strutting off. Eryss barely heard him as she finally reached the barn door. Eagerly she pulled both doors open, enjoying the rattle of the heavy wood sliding down the track. "Morning guys!" She called into the relatively empty barn. Even though there was a large number of stalls only three were used. Captain, Ruby and Aspen. In its day, according to grandpa anyway, a herd 20 strong filled these aisles. Mustangs filled Pasture C as grandpa and grandma worked with the BLM to train and rehome mustangs. 

Eryss inhaled deeply, enjoying the smell of hay, dust and horse while she let her eyes sweep the barn. She could just envision each stall teeming with the life of a horse well broke by her family. She almost longed to time travel back in time so that she could see what life was like when the ranch was in its prime. Just as Eryss had resolved herself to starting the day with a long grooming session with Aspen, her progress was broken by an ear piercing whinny and loud bangs.

There wasn't a soul in the barn that didn't jump Eryss noticed as she quickly scanned the interior for the source of the noise. Heads peered out of stalls with ears perked as each horse joined Eryss in the search for a new comer. A second whinny, different from the first, came through as more bangs followed. She on her heels and ran toward the noise, where she was met with a huge horse trailer and four men standing alongside the trailer.

*

"Mine are the solid bay and the little black and white paint." That guy, what was his name? shouted over the roar of the truck's engine, flipping through pieces of paper on a clipboard. He scribbled away, nodding as though someone had been speaking to him. One of the other guys scuttled off to unload the horses while two of the men stood by one another talking. As Eryss got closer she recognized her grandpa standing among them. She eagerly bounced up to him.

"Morning Grandpa! What's going on?"


----------



## Clydesdales

"Well honey I've hired a man Peter and he rebreaks horses so you could say where back in business" Clark explained to Eryss.

"Yes I just met Peter but he said nothing about rebreaking horses"? She replied.

"That's his choice " Clark said going back to work.

Eryss let her grandpas words sink in as she watched the two men take the horses to some empty stalls. _Back in business _ she told herself over and over then a thought came into her mind _If Peter rebreaks horses then he could break Aspen_ Eryss ran over to her grandpa, " Hey grandpa I've had a brain storm" she yelled.

" Eryss stop yelling around horses" he scolded her.
" Now what on earth are you yelling about"? he asked.

" Well you said Peter rebreaks horses... Well I thought that maybe he could break Aspen". Eryss told him.

Clark looked at Eryss then at Aspen " Eryss Peter rebreaks horses not breaking them in from a wild horse" he said.

" But grandpa he could try I mean then he would be able to stay here and mum could help" Eryss pleaded.

Clark rubbed his hands which he did when he was thinking, "Eryss ... I don't,... let me think on it and talk to Peter, he will at least be started by Joe Okay"? He told her.

Eryss gave her grandpa a hug, " Thankyou grandpa".
.......
Eryss ran back to Aspen to say goodbye.
"Aspen your going to go to a man named Joe and he's going to start training you" Eryss told her horse.
Aspen didn't seem to take any notice he just made a face at her and chewed his hay.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Well, I'm going to defend Jose here - that woman is not to out in a corner and ignored......


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Aspen pricked his ears, and a second late Eryss heard the familiar clip clip of hooves outside. She walked out, expecting to see Grandpa - or the newly appeared Peter.

Her jaw dropped and she gazed up dumbfounded at Captain, being led by her mother on Ruby. Jose looked down at her daughter and laughed "close your mouth, you'll catch flies. Put this on, and get up on to Captain - you and I are going to ride and talk."

'This' was a riding helmet - slightly old fashioned looking, and very very out of place on this ranch. "It was mine, it should fit you for now. We'll get one for you next time we go to the city. If you're going to learn to jump, you're going to learn in a proper hat so the sooner you get used to it the better. Come on, put it on, foot in stirrup and up you get."

Jose fumbled with the clasp on the chin strap, and pulled herself up onto Captain. Her hands were shaking but she didn't know whether that was from excitement or confusion - or both.

Jose checked that her daughter looked secure, and then put her horse into walk. They headed away from the house up towards the hills. 

"When I was 15 Eryss, I had an accident, I almost died. Your grandparents thought I was never going to recover. No - don't interrupt - questions can come later. I was competing at the annual State Cross Country competitions and my horse misjudged one of the jumps. It was a freak accident, it couldn't have been avoided. My horse died and I was put into a coma. It was one week in hospital before I woke up. "

Jose glanced at her daughter to see how she was taking this. Eryss was gazing wide eyed ahead of her up the trail, listening intently. She flicked a glance at her mother and Jose carried on.

"I recovered, but your grandfather never really did. He blamed the horse, he blamed my friends, he blamed the jumping. He needed to lay blame everywhere because he couldn't just accept that accidents happen - to his daughter. Mother took it differently, I think it broke her heart waiting by my bedside but she wasn't angry, she was just so so sad for me. She'd been living my dream with me you see - my dream to ride and compete. I had been offered a chance to go to Germany to apprentice there when I was 16. Mother knew and we were going to broach it with your Grandfather ... but then the accident happened. Don't hold your reins so tightly honey, I don't think Captain appreciates that"

Jose was startled to discover that as she'd been listening to her mother, envisaging this accident, she'd been gripping on to Captain's reins tighter and tighter as she imagined this young girl in hospital. She loosened her grip and loosened her tongue and started to ask her mother questions.

The two women walked their horses and talked for an hour. Eryss learnt so much more than she'd ever dreamed could be possible about her own mother. As they got back to the barn Jose slid down from Ruby and turned to her daughter "you get off and take these two back and unpack them. I'm going inside and I'm going to clear some things up with your grandfather. Take your time honey, I think this might be a long conversation" Jose smiled a big smile at her daughter and strode towards the house. Eryss looked after her and realised that she had never seen her mother looking so ... so confident, so happy, and so in control.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Are you tired Ruby " Eryss asked as she rubbed the horse gently between her ears.
Ruby gently rubbed her, " Now that's enough of that girl, you have your space and I have mine" Eryss laughed pushing the mares head away.
Eryss left the mare eating her oats and automatically filled up Aspens feed bucket and took it to his stall, " Aspen...Aspe... " Eryss stop yelling and stood looking in an empty stall, Eryss started panicking'_Where the heck has he gone this time_ then she remembered that her grandpa said that Joe was starting him off Eryss found herself trying to swallow the lump that had risen in her throat " get a hold of yourself" she scolded herself out loud.

"You okay"? A familia voice said from behind her.

Eryss spun around to see Peter leaning on a pitchfork behind her, " I'm fine just talking to myself" she said shoving Aspens behind the stall door, but it was too late Peter had seen it.

"Then what are you doing with a bucket of food in your horses empty stall". He asked pointing to the half hidden bucket.

Eryss turned and looked at the bucket then back at Peter, " Oh that... Well I... I just forgot that Aspen was gone" she stuttered trying not to cry.

Peter walked over and picked up the bucket, " Come on better not waste this. I'll introduce you to _'Regret'_ my paint colt. He said not waiting for an answer


----------



## Clydesdales

Eryss followed him to one of the loose boxes she looked inside and saw a huge paint horse, his body was mainly black with a white stripe that started at his wither all the way under his belly and his legs almost entirely white.
"He beautiful, isn't he" Peter said.
" Yes he's beautiful, beautiful doesn't describe him, he's what you call magnificent" Eryss replied reaching her hand out so Regret could sniff it,"Where did he get his name"? Eryss asked.

"Well I'm not entirely sure but the man I brought him from said it was his grandmothers name " Peter said as he unlached the stall door, Peter put the feed bucket beside Regret and left the stall, "Do you want to help me clean my tack"? He asked as he started to walk toward the tack room which was now also a storage room.

"Okay but I don't know how to" Eryss said her face going red.

Peter saw her face and walked over to her " Don't be embarrassed about that, there's a first for everything, and I like teaching people how to do things" he told her.
Eryss smiled "Thankyou for understanding...not many people do" she regretted the words as soon as they left her mouth.
Peter didn't seem to notice he just kept walking to the tack room.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Eryss you'll never guess" Josie said jumping up and down.
"You get to break Aspen" she said excitedly.
Josie smiled " Well it took some convincing and Joe keeps him for a month to get started, then Peter and I are going to break him and train him" she said giving her daughter a hug.
Eryss hugged her mum back and started jumping up and down " Mum I can't wait" she squealed.
....
Eryss jumped onto her bed and grabbed a _Horse Wise magazine and flipped through until she got to How to correctly saddle your horse article slowly she drifted to sleep thinking about the day she would ride Aspen.

Eryss sat up her magazine was on the floor and the house was quiet what woke me she said to herself, then she heard the sound of a horse on gravel getting off her bed she tiptoed to the window and peered through the curtains, when her eyes adjusted she saw someone leading a horse toward the large arena, closing the curtain Eryss got her jumper and crept outside.
Crunch Eryss cringed when she stepped onto the gravel she almost stopped breathing, she decided to go the long way so she didn't have to walk across the noisy gravel.
Eryss crouched down beside a barrel and looked into the arena just in time to see someone on a horse that she'd never seen at the ranch before, jumping over some shabby old jumps that were propped up on some barrels.
Eryss gasped when she recognized the riders face mum? she whispered.

Eryss watched for awhile then she couldn't contain her silence any longer and she stood up and walked over to the arena gate, the rider saw her and rode over.
"How long have you been there"? Josie asked dismounting.

Eryss climbed through the rails "Since you started" she answered.
"Mum why don't you jump in daylight" Eryss asked watching her mums face.

"Because... Because your grandpa doesn't like me jumping... Not after the acceident " Josie said as she shortened the stirrups she looked at Eryss and saw she was going to ask another question, but it wasn't the right time to explain everything to her what she already knew was enough " Don't ask another question, just get on the horse" Josie said handing Eryss the reins.

Eryss reluctantly took the reins and mounted the horse it felt different in the English saddle " What's his name" she asked scratching the horses neck.

"He is a she and her name is Crystal Chandeliers Crystal for short and while Aspen is away you can ride her, now take around the arena and go through all three paces" Josie told climbing onto the rails._


----------



## NeryLibra

Eryss stared after her mom, struggling to remember what grandpa had been teaching her - inner thigh makes the horse move into the rail right? Or was it to use her outer leg and keep the horse off the rail? With some difficulty, she managed to steer Crystal over to her mom. "I haven't really.. mastered anything faster than a walk."

"Oh." Jose said, a small blush brightening her cheeks, "Sorry Eryss, I didn't realize you were such a.. beginner still. I guess there's a lot I have to learn right?" Jose nervously rubbed the nape of her neck; she was confident and she had managed to convince Clark that she could train Aspen (provided she prove to her father various things of course) but how had she missed Eryss' progress? She cursed the home phone and loose ends in Chicago. Over the bay's ears she registered Eryss' hesitant nod.

"Well no matter. Take that mare a few laps, show me what you can do. We'll call this your evaluation ride. I've never seen you ride before--" Jose paused, realizing just how bad it sounded to admit to her own child that she had been absent for several months, "so I'll have an unbiased opinion of your seat, your posture, and how you handle this horse. Oh but honey, Crystal works on a direct rein, not a neck rein. And you can borrow my helmet too." Jose said, correcting Eryss' hold on the leather straps and giving her the head gear. 

Feeling much more capable, Eryss smiled at her mom and sent the mare off along the rail, working to remember what her grandfather had taught her: keep loose reins, back straight, look up. A few walking laps later, she felt good enough to pick up a trot. She lightly closed her heels on the horse's side, clucking quietly, the mare responded beautifully, lurching forward into a trot that made Eryss feel more secure than she ever had before on either Captain or Ruby. She felt herself grinning ear to ear, she barely heard her mother calling instructions from the other side of the arena. 

"*Eryss!* I said to shorten those reins!" Jose called again, frustratedly popping her knuckles. The first few times Eryss failed to respond to instruction, Jose had been too busy enjoying the sight of her daughter on Peter's horse that she had let it slip. Now it was just annoying her; the girl needed to be able to listen while she rode, and she needed to be able to listen well. She sighed, hopping down from her perch on the fence and working to the middle of the arena so she could watch Eryss ride from a different point of view.


Eryss finally heard her mother's seemingly distant call and immediately started fumbling with the reins to get them shortened. She inadvertently popped the horse in the mouth, making Crystal rock back and come to an abrupt stop. Eryss fell forward and immediately started blushing, quickly scanning to make sure her mother hadn't seen. But of course Jose had, she was already closing the distance between them. Her face was a strange mixture of pride, happiness, and strictness.


----------



## Clydesdales

After two weeks of riding lesson with her mum and Eryss was starting to get the hang of it she kept a list of things she had trouble with in her pocket and practiced daily.

Eryss dragged out the barrel she was using to practice " Okay so heels down steady hands (not neck rein) breath sit up straight eyes between the horses ears " she repeated over and over again.

"Eryss saddle up Cyristal and meet me in the arena " Josie said from behind her.

Eyrss nodded her head and rolled the barrel back and ran to Cryistals stall " Come on beautiful time to tack up" she said gently to the horse leading her over to the cross ties.

"OKay walk her around the arena then when you get to the flag that I've tied to the rail ask for a trot, and DON'T post" Josie told her daughter.

Eryss nodded and turned Crystal and started walking.
"Good girl now be patient with me while I get mt position right" she said sitting up straight and looking straight ahead.

"shorten your reins" Josie called out to her".
Eryss shortened them and asked for a trot CRystal obeyed perfectly.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Eyrss... Eyrss are you in dream land" Clare said waving her hand in front of her friends face.

Eyrss blinked and looked at Clare "I'm sorry I was thinking about Aspen " she said sheepishly.

Clare picked up the knife and handed it back to Eyrss " Well thinking about your horses isn't going to chop the veggies for you so *CHOP CHOP* we've got customers who need to eat". She said.

Eyrss picked up the knife and started chopping as fast as her hands could go.

###

Eyrss paced up and down the stable yard nervously Aspen was arriving in five minutes she hadn't seen him for almost a month and she wanted to know if he was still the same, " I hope he hasn't changed" she muttered under her breath.
Finally she heard the sound of Tyres on the gravel as the horse truck rolled into her view .

A short man jumped out of the cab and walked to the back of the truck where Eyrss was already waiting.
Giving Eryss a nodd he lowered the ramp and handed Eyrss a lead " Just watch your step missy" he told her pointing to the horse dung right where she was climbing in.
"Oh thank you" she answered sidestepping it.

Aspen turned his head to see what was going on "Aspen " Eyrss gasped hugging his neck and smothering him in kisses Aspen stomped his hoof and tossed his head about.
"Okay okay I'm gonna get you out of here" she told him.
"Ones things for sure your attitude is the same" she said in his ear.

Eryss lead him over to where the others were standing " Hello Aspen" Clark said rubbing him between the ears.
Aspen sniffed Peter and stared at him "It's alright Aspen he works here" Eryss reassured her horse.

The driver carried over a Western Saddle and Bridle " Joe said you'd be needing these because they are what he's been using to train him in and he don't think changen them is a good idea" he told them hanging them on the hitching rail outside the stable door.

"Tell him thanks please Greg" Clark said shaking his hand.
"Will do " Greg answered and climbed into the truck and left.

"Eyrss what are we standing around for let's see what Aspen can do" Clark said rubbing his hands together.


----------



## faiza425

Clydesdales said:


> The driver carried over a Western Saddle and Bridle " Joe said you'd be needing these because they are what he's been using to train him in and he don't think changen them is a good idea" he told them hanging them on the hitching rail outside the stable door.


 @Clydesdales I thought he was training him English? Isn't that the reason Eryss's grandfather sent him over to Joe's, because he himself saw that he was a jumper and beyond his ability to train?


----------



## Clydesdales

your right
whoops I forgot.
sorry.


----------



## faiza425

Eryss quickly began tacking him up, her excitement growing. Finally, she was going to get to ride her horse the way he was meant to be ridden!

"Eryss," Josie began hesitantly, "I think I should get on him first to see how much he knows." 

This only put a slight damper on Eryss's excitement. "Okay, mom." She handed her mother the reins.

_I hate to crush her, but I'm not sure if she's ready to ride a horse this green."_ Josie thought as she swung into the saddle. _Sure, she's making progress, but she can't be expecting to be jumping this horse all over kingdom come. Is she?_

Eyrss watched her mother and her horse's beautiful forms curve over the jumps. Aspen looked extremely happy, ears pricked as they cantered around the course.

Josie stopped, and Eyrss waited patiently for her to hand her the reins. Instead, Josie leaned over to Clark and they had a short, quiet conversation. 

"Eyrss, sweetheart," Josie began. "I know Aspen looked great out there..."

"He sure did!" Eyrss gushed. "Just gorgeous! I can't wait to get on."

"However, I think he's a little bit...advanced for you." She said hesitantly. "I mean, jumping like that is a whole lot more than posting the trot."

Her mother might have slapped her for the sting Eyrss felt. "I'm sorry I'm not a perfect rider after two weeks of lessons. Maybe I'd be more experienced if you hadn't forced me to live with you in the city my whole life."

"No one's expecting you to be the best rider, honey." Clark said, trying to keep things from getting heated.

Josie also attempted to stay calm, although she felt her temper flaring. "I'm just saying that for right now, Aspen is too much horse for you. There are still so many things he doesn't know. He needs someone who can hold him in form over fences and help him balance and regulate his pace..."

But Eyrss wasn't listening anymore. "You always take away everything that's mine. I finally find one thing that I love, and you have to show up out of the blue and yank it out of reach."

"If you want what's best for this horse, then I will be the one riding him." Josie said sharply.

"And now you know what's best for him, too." Eryss said angrily. "As usual, you're going to take over because you have no faith in me. I'll just screw him up, even though I know him and understand him better than you ever will!"


----------



## Chokolate

"Eryss..." Josie reached out a hand to her daughter, but Eryss pulled away. "I'm sorry, but you're not advanced enough yet to handle Aspen around a course. He's too much horse for you, and I don't want _either_ of you to be hurt. Let me ride him for a few more weeks until you're ready to handle him confidently, okay?"

Eryss' face had a hovering thundercloud over it. "So you have no faith in me."

"No, I'm realistic about your ability versus Aspen's. You're advancing very quickly but it takes a lot of time to be able to ride a green horse Aspen. He needs a firm and fair hand who can correct him quickly, all the time." Her face became pleading. "You just don't have that, honey. You will, but not yet. Please just honour me on this one, please."

Eryss, however, had stopped listening. She snatched the reins out of her mother's hands and threw them over Aspen's neck. He turned to look at her in astonishment, and blew his nose on her back. She pulled down a stirrup and put her boot in it, preparing to mount.

Josie grabbed hold of Eryss' leg. "What do you think you're doing?" she demanded, her voice low and ominous.

"I'm showing you I can ride him," she replied, then bounced three times and hauled herself onto Aspen's back. "Come on, Aspen!" 

Aspen took a few steps, then began to trot, head high in the air and running clumsily along the ground. Eryss was still full of angry energy, but she didn't know how to correct Aspen's trot. She tried to rise and fall with him like she had in her lessons, but he was too fast and uneven for her to continue. When she stopped, she bounced around everywhere, which was even more uncomfortable.

She pressed grimly on. "Canter, Aspen," she said, and kicked him with her heels a little harder than she had intended to. He threw his head back at this treatment and took off, faster than Eryss had ever gone before. The wind was whipping through their hair, and Aspen seemed to be enjoying his chance to run uninhibited. But Eryss was terrified. Aspen's flat, hollow canter was very difficult to sit to and she was thrown from side to side, up and down, very nearly toppling from the saddle almost every stride. She lost her reins and they slipped down his neck, hanging in loops swinging dangerously near his pounding front hooves.

Aspen veered around the corner and Eryss gasped, dread settling in her stomach. He was facing a jump - not only that, but a jump that Josie had not lowered for their test ride because she wasn't using it. It was more than a metre high, and at least half as wide. And because her reins were hanging around Aspen's forefeet, she had no way of steering him aside.

Aspen's pace quickened as he raced towards the poles. Every stride, his reins slipped further and further over his head and nearer to his hooves, and Eryss swayed even more. Eryss wasn't aware of her mother's screaming or Clark's calling - she was too busy trying to hold on. 

Aspen's unschooled canter meant that he could not stride the jump properly. He leapt out from a huge distance, struggling to clear the fence from such an awkward take-off point. Eryss held on as tight as she could, but she was thrown backwards and then lurched forwards until she was hanging on around his neck, lying flat across his back.

As they landed, the reins fell straight over his head and Aspen slammed his hoof through the huge loop, bringing his head down towards his knee and falling forwards, neck trapped underneath his body and leg caught in the reins. Eryss fell half underneath him, and as her head collided with the ground, everything went black.


----------



## NeryLibra

With a start, Eryss jolted out of bed, on to her feet and across her bedroom floor as the anxiety of the fall lapped eagerly around the corners of her mind. It had been so.. real, she realized. The anger she felt, the terror, the wind, all of it, as she had dreamt of defying her mother and trying to show off her riding ability. She sighed, glaring back at the bed. "_It wasn't my fault."_ She whispered flatly, "_mom never trusts me to do anything. She doesn't even trust me with my own flipping horse." 

_Still, the vivid image played out in Eryss' mind's eye. The fall had seemed so real, more real than anything she had ever felt before during sleep. Images of her hair, knotted and windblown, and Aspen's wide eyes and flaring nostrils, danced around her vision, 'causing Eryss to shake nearly uncontrollably as the anxiety that lapped around her mind crept willingly into the rest of her being. Instinctively, Eryss wrapped her arms around herself and began rubbing vigorously, trying to coax the shivers away. She yelped in surprise as she rubbed tender spot, causing her arm to flare up with a weird tingly sensation she hadn't felt before. Confused, Eryss gingerly explored her arm with tender fingers, cautious not to upset it again. She was surprised to feel.. was that, dirt? And lumps? 

Eryss felt sick to her stomach as she explored her arms, here and there she felt tender spots and a weird grainy substance on them both. It felt almost like the dirt from the arena. Panicked she ran to her mirror - and was met not by her usual bedhead, but instead the matted, wind-strewn mess of hair she had seen on herself as she rode Aspen in that god awful dream. She saw the same outfit, caked in a mixture of dirt and blood and grass stains, that she had worn in the dream. Her lip was busted, dirt compacted where the skin split. She screamed, backing away from her broken appearance...

***

"*Eryss!*" Josie screamed from across the arena, breaking into a full run toward the downed horse and her daughter. She was intercepted by Clark.

"Honey, slow yourself. Calm. That horse is liable to be in flight mode, we don't need to bring any more anxiety than necessary to the table." He spoke urgently, cupping his daughter's chin and forcing her gaze away from the scene, "Breathe, right now." Josie barely heard him as cruel visions taunted him, but deep down she knew he was right. Out of the corner of her eye she could see Aspen struggling to get up, a horse as panicked as he might have been if he had fallen into a quick-sand pit. She looked to her father and breathed, which earned her the merciful release she needed. She turned her attention back to the horse and rider and strode quickly over to them, calmly but urgently clucking to Aspen and trying to get a good look at Eryss' frame. It wasn't pretty.

Behind her, Josie could hear the other ranch patrons being given instructions or volunteering to help. "Peter, you get that ****ed horse away from my granddaughter." One voice said, "I'll call the ambulance" the other chimed in. None of it mattered to Josie though, instead she eagerly coaxed Aspen toward, snatching the broken reins when he was close enough and leading him toward Peter at a brisk jog. After she handed him off, she closed in on her daughter. The first thing Josie noticed was Eryss' lip, and the bruise that was already beginning to form on her arm. Eryss' head lolled to the side, her lips barely moving to speak. But maternal instinct kicked in, Josie easily understood what Eryss was trying to say. She rubbed her daughter's hair, shushing her. 
"Mom's right here Eryss, and she's not going anywhere. It's ok, it's alright..."

***

As she shot backward, Eryss collapsed into the bed. "_That was just like in the dream.."_ she said quietly but hoarsely. She could feel the tears stinging the back of her eyes, the fear welling in her belly. "Mom..!" She said loudly, which even to her own ears sounded more like a gasp. She shook her head, earning herself a headache, took a deep breath and tried again. "Mom!" She said, this time the word sounding at least loud enough to penetrate the walls of her bedroom. Her fear swelled as she got no response from either her parent or grandparents. It wasn't right, normally there was someone around to answer her calls. She rose from the bed, gingerly making her way to the door of her room and cracking the door open. "Mom?" She called again through the crack, though she was met with no returned call. Resolutely Eryss eased the door open and stepped through it and into a prison of white. 

***

It seemed like it had been ages since her mom had made the call, but sirens finally rose at the head of the farm's driveway. "Eryss they're here now, they're going to take care of you." Josie sighed in relief, kissing her daughter's forehead carefully. She rose from Eryss' side, holding the only standard that had survived the accident for support. Clark and Peter had lead Aspen to the barn and phoned in the vet. Mom had gone inside to make coffee and find a blanket a few minutes after calling the ambulance, Josie hadn't moved, waiting for Eryss to speak or wake up. Other than when Eryss had first called out to her, though, Josie hadn't heard a peep from her beautiful girl. She was stiff now, sore, and tired, and Eryss wasn't moving, and Josie felt horrible. She moved toward the gate, opening it and flagging the EMTs. They had to get her to a hospital. Had to.

***

Eryss rubbed her eyes and stared around the apartment in confusion. This was it, this was the crappy apartment in Chicago that was furnished with her father's ultra-modern, sleek black furniture and painted a stark white to match the bland white, pristine carpet. The barren walls lead to windows with boring views of other city buildings across the street. "Mom?" She called again, walking forward into the sterile settings, acutely aware that her matted hair and disgusting clothes would probably leave a trail of brown in the white. She explored the area while waiting for a response, noticing how all of it was wrong. Pictures should have been where vacant areas were present. The couches were supposed to be harsh rectangles and all of these couches were rounded and smooth. The only thing that was normal, she realized, was the note written in her mother's scrawling cursive sitting on the kitchen table. With a deflated sigh, Eryss approached it. "Of course." Eryss grumbled miserably as she read the letter. "Working late." She read aloud in a mocking tone, snatching the letter from the table, crumpling it and throwing it across the room. As soon as it hit the floor though, the letter reappeared on the table, crisp and clean has it had been moments before. Eryss jumped as she watched the letter disappear and reappear. Then a slight anger rose in her as she snatched the letter, ripped it to shreds, and dropped it on the floor. Again, as each sliver of paper hit the floor, it reappeared on the table, crisp and clean and mocking. Eryss screamed at the table, or the floor, or whatever was making the letter stay pristine, kicking the table and earning a sharp pain up her leg as she did so. Out on the street, sirens rang and bounced off the buildings and only served to fuel Eryss' fire more. 

The tears that welled in her eyes came as a surprise though, she was _mad, _she shouldn't be _crying,_ but the tears pressed on. Before she knew it, Eryss was curled in a ball on the floor of her father's ugly apartment, crying. She hated this place, she hated her father and her mother was at work, "working late," and she was alone. Terribly alone. And angry. She balled her fist and punched the couch beside her. No sooner had she hit the couch than it had burst into a cloud of colorful confetti and the scene changed from stark black and white to empty blackness. With something light, something floating, toward her. Fear compelled her to run, and so.. she did. She ran back to the door way that should have led to her room, where she had emerged from only minutes before, and was shocked to be back in the ranch house's second-story bedroom, the one two doorways from the left of the top of the stairs. All things familiar waited to greet her as she slammed the door shut and leaned against it, panting.

***

The EMTs made quick work of getting Eryss onto a gurney and hooked up to the contraptions that would be used to monitor her body while they raced toward the hospital. They had offered to let Josie ride with her daughter in the back of the truck, but Clark had insisted Josie stay behind and that the family go to the hospital together. The EMT boys, Jason and Geoff, partially raised with Josie and her family, nodded solemnly and swore to take good care of their precious cargo en route. Though she had been reluctant to stay behind, she had done so for her parent's sake. 

"How's the stupid creature?" Josie asked bitterly as she walked in stride with her father toward the house and waiting coffee mugs. 

"He's gotta few bad splinters in 'is legs," Clark said, looking grimly forward, "Nothin' too serious that I can see, Peter neither. Our regular vet ain't in so some guy named Scott'll be our vet t'night. He's on 'is way."

"Well at least he won't die."

"Naw, horse's made'a steel. He ain't goin' nowhere. Peter's gonna stay with 'im tonight. We're gonna get cleaned up 'nd go to our girl."

As they entered the house, they were met with more than the smell of a fresh brew. Eggs, bacon, pancakes and french toast sat waiting on the table. Helen stood over the oven, frying what looked like hashbrowns. "Been busy mom?" Josie asked with a strained chuckle. Though she didn't feel hungry she couldn't help but notice that the aromas made her stomach grumble with an eager anticipation of putting food in them. Helen simply turned to face her daughter. "When this kind of stuff happens, I've found that people are hungrier than they admit and I need something to do with my hands. It's how I got through you being in the hospital." She said, gesturing to the three figures hunched over the breakfast table, devouring food. "Sometimes it's the best I can do to help when other people have the situation under control." 

Josie couldn't help but feel offended and grateful toward her mother at once. A part of her wished that Helen had joined her at Eryss' side while waiting for the ambulance. Another thanked her heartily for providing the food that she was sure would be eaten within the hour. So she just gave her mom a hug. "Thanks." 

"We need to talk about what happened." Helen said grimly after giving a full-hearted hug back. Josie stiffened nervously, hoping that this wouldn't turn into the conversation she had first had when she got out of the hospital.

"I don't want to sell him on her." Helen said quickly, interrupting Josie's thoughts. "Neither does your dad. But your dad does want him off of the property.. back at Joe's, for more training. Until Eryss is out of the hospital and free and clear to ride again. Given who he is, honey, this is a huge step for him. I think.. you should talk to him about this."

Mixed emotions coursed through Josie, anger and gratitude among them. When it had been her falling off of a horse over a jump, Clark had stopped at nothing to sell the horse and entice her to give jumping up. All her mother had said was that he only wanted to send the horse back in for training. She could live with that, couldn't she? But why couldn't she keep the horse here? She approached the men at the table, intending to discuss it with her dad, who simply handed her a plate of food and instructed her to sit.

"Josie, you remember Dan and Chris, don't you? They're some of our old clients, used to send us horses for training." Clark said as Josie settled into the chair across the table from him, selecting a fork and nodding. 

"They heard over the scanner that something happened at the Sinscy farm, came right over to offer us support."

***

As panic subsided, Eryss slowly moved away from the bedroom door and toward her dresser, opening it for a hopeful change of clothes. In the dream she had wet herself, and even though she was starting to feel like she was still dreaming, a fresh change in underwear and clean clothes sounded good, really good. Nothing could prepare her for the rattle snake coiled in her dresser drawer, rattling away and swaying on end, poised to strike. Adrenaline fueled her in slamming the drawer shut just as the snake lept off of its coils. She panted and returned to her bed, dismayed at there being no change of clothes. It was then that she glimpsed the glowing thing, floating gently in the corner. She jumped.

"_I have a message for you._" It said from behind the cloak that covered its' form. "_It's from a friend." 

_"What, are, you?!" Eryss shouted at the thing, scuttling back on the covers of her bed and curling to rest on the headboard. As the thing floated closer, the cloak snagged on the floor and pulled off, revealing a jackalope. Its' antlers stuck up, proudly marking ten years in prongs, and its' rabbit ears simply twitched. 

"_I'm a guardian._" It said, gently landing on the bed, sitting just in front of the footboard. "_It's my job to protect you, Eryss." 

"_You shouldn't know my name!" Eryss screamed at it, reaching behind her and throwing a pillow at it. As the pillow eased through the Guardian's body and landed on the floor behind it, the pillow reappeared frustratingly back where it belonged on the bed. 

"_But I do know your name, Eryss. It is my job to protect you._" 

"What do you want?" 

"_You should listen to your mother_. _She knows much about the world._"

"She doesn't trust me, or have faith in me, or believe in me, or anything though.."

"_Have you given her reason to have faith in you, Eryss?" 

_This question offended her for reasons she didn't understand. Of course she had given her mother reasons to have faith in her! Especially since moving. She had a job and was finally doing well in school! 

"_Ah, but tonight you took that faith away from her." _The guardian said, responding to her thoughts. 

***

Ok I'll stop there.. I forgot Momma Scinscy's name, sorry guys. ): Hope it was enjoyable, and eager to see what you can do with this! Also hope you don't hate it. 

***


----------



## Tap

I like what you added nery, it's very mystical but whats a jackalope?


----------



## NeryLibra

Thank you. ;-; A Jackalope is a made up creature, one I first heard about in 6th grade, when we were discussing resources for research.. it's essentially a jackrabbit with antelope antlers.  

The Jackalope links to a good example of a seemingly real resource with a lot of false information. It also explains the Jackalope better than I ever could.


----------



## NeryLibra

Umpbay.


----------



## faiza425

Eyrss drifted in and out of consciousness for several days. For the fleeting moments she was awake, she would ask about Aspen, but was often out of it before they could answer her. 

Josie and Clark sat together in silence, day after day. The former was miserable, and felt sick every time she thought about her daughter plummeting to the earth off of that wretched horse. The latter stared vacantly at his granddaughter, unreadable.

Finally, one day, Josie turned to her father. "Dad, if and when Eryss is well enough to leave, I've decided I'm taking her back to Chicago." He opened his mouth to protest, but she cut him off, "I can't trust her to make her own decisions. I've come to realize that I'm going to have to have her under my thumb until she proves that she has grow up a bit."

Clark paused, putting his thoughts in order. Taking a deep breath, he began, "Josie, I know Eryss's actions have broken your already fragile trust, but listen. When I told you to stop riding, and tried to keep you away from the thing you loved, what did you do?"

She ignored his words. "My mind is made up. She's proven to me over and over again that I can't count on her to make mature, level-headed decisions."

"You have put all this pressure on her to act like an adult, but you never allowed her to be a child!" Clark said, anger flaring.


----------



## NeryLibra

"Time to be a child?!" Josie snapped at her father, rising from her chair so quickly it clattered backward, bouncing on the linoleum. "That _*child* _you're protecting chose to be an adult long before I put any pressure on her to act like one! Tromping around Chicago dressed like a nineteen year old and hanging out with those kids who thought ditching was the bomb!" She pointed an accusatory finger at Eryss' resting form, angrily pacing as she pointed. "That *child* took what her father and I offered her for granted! Every day, that *child* would return from," she paused, bringing her hands to her face and forming mock quotation marks, ""School!" with a snotty attitude, stinking of marijuana and absolutely no book bag!" 

"Josie..." Clark tried to inject, only to be ignored.

"Dad. Eryss was thirteen. Only, thirteen. In the span of one school year, she got expelled twice and spent an accumulated twenty hours in detention with the very same group of kids she ditched with! She failed all of her classes, rarely showed up according to the teachers, and to top it all off she blamed ME for her behavior! "It's all your fault mom~! You just don't trust me mom~! You never notice me, mom~! It's not like she cared whether or not I was trying to work to make her future better! And it's not like she cared that her father was..." Josie bit her lip as the tears she had been biting back leaked from their ducts. Quietly, she picked her chair back up and slumped in it. She miserably rested her face in her hands.

"And I thought.. just thought... that if I could send Eryss to you and mom, and finish the divorce back in Chicago before letting her see me break.. I thought she could clean up. And stop blaming me. Because let's face it dad, I'm not cut out to be a mom."
---

Eryss paced angrily around her room, her arms crossed in front of her. The bunny with antlers had disappeared after he had told her that she had stripped her mother of faith. He had been replaced, momentarily, by quiet murmurs. Bits and pieces of sentences that made no sense to her. Things like "get her in a cast" and "hair line fracture" and "slight concussion." Surgical jargon she couldn't decipher, other than "cracked skull, very lucky." 

She was more concerned with just what that stupid rabbit meant. She hadn't stripped her mother of faith! But just as she thought so, her mind conjured images from the dream. She saw herself snatch Aspen's reins from her mom, a look of fierce unforgiving determination settling in her jaw and eyes. She saw, clearly this time, the fear instantly cloud her mother's face, and the anger in Clark's face, the piercing glares of Peter and her grandmother too. No one looked happy. In a moment her memory was fast forwarded to the start of everything: kicking him up to canter. 

She clearly saw herself flailing on Aspen and, for the first time, heard the instructions being shouted. "_If I had just listened.._" Eryss whispered sadly to herself, shaking her head. 

"I'm sorry mom." She said in her normal tone, gingerly wrapping her still-sore arms around herself and pretending she was hugging her mother. 

---

Clark rose from his seat and stepped over to his daughter, pulling her from her seat and giving her a bear hug. For a moment, he just held her still and let her sob, but as she quieted down he spoke. "Honey you're being the best mother you can be, and you're a much better mother than most out there. You have done a darn good job with Eryss. And don't you forget it. You were meant to be a mom, Josie, Eryss' mom specifically."

"Yeah well if I'm doing so good, dad, why is she in the hospital? Leg in a cast? Skull cracked? Covered in bruises? Why isn't she up riding that **** horse, showing off her two-point trot?" Josie spat, pulling away from her father, sniffing, "dad I can't take the blame for her behavior when the fact of the matter is, every decision she has made this far has been the decision of an adult. And if she can't be trusted to make even the most basic decisions - listening to her mother - in a mature way? Then I'll have to remove her from the situation and make that decision for her."

Clark sighed with exasperation, but Helen glared at her daughter. "And do you really think that taking her away from the _only_ thing in her life that has let her see what it's like to succeed will achieve her being mature enough for you? Do you think that pulling her away from her new school, the one that she has GOOD grades in, her new friends, her grandparents, her new life, and throwing her back into the Chicago mix will fix this?! Josie she is happy. For the first time in her life you can see joy in her eyes. She's not trapped in your ex's ugly apartment on the fourth floor of a building two blocks away from the dangerous streets. She's getting exercise, building life skills and, best of all honey. She's not, failing."

Silence fell over the trio as Helen finished. It was a tense silence, broken only by the beeping of the heart monitor and everyone's breathing. Josie excused herself, marching out of the room and letting it swing itself shut, leaving her frustrated parents behind. She needed caffeine.

---

Try as she might, Eryss couldn't get the window to open, the barn looming on the horizon, inviting her to come play with Aspen. Every drawer was filled with rattlesnakes, the bed never allowed itself to be unmaid, empty blackness loomed beyond her bedroom door, unchanged since the couch had first burst into confetti. She sighed. The angering qualities of her life, nothing changing or changeable, left her to a lot of thoughts.

It wasn't rare for her to revisit memories of Chicago life. Scenes of running away from shouting teachers and joints being offered to her (despite the numerous times she declined them) taunted her, stamping a bright red "loser" right across her forehead. She often thought of Maddy, her left-hand trashy-looking buddy, and kicked herself for the friendship. All Maddy had wanted for Eryss was to get her hooked on drugs harder than marijuana and treat her like a stepping stool.

"_Do you understand?_" The jackalope suddenly intoned, startling Eryss. For the first time, she did. She nodded.

"_Your mother trusted you in Chicago. She trusted you to go to school. She trusted you to try your best, like she was for you._"

"_Did you know your father abandoned your mother? Did you even wonder why he stopped coming back to the apartment?"

"Your mother trusted you tonight again Eryss. She trusted you to take her word that Aspen wasn't safe."

"You should listen to your mother, Eryss. She knows much about the world."

_Eryss sat on the bed, her legs suddenly going weak beneath her. It was right, she realized. She had broken her mother's trust. She had done so much damage to her mother's love and forgiveness. She had spun her life out of control. Dizziness overtook her as the room started to spin, forcing her to lay down. 

"I have to wake up!" She shouted, squeezing her eyes shut. "It's just a dream, a really bad dream! I have to tell mom I'm sorry! I have to keep myself from riding Aspen! I have to, I have to, I HAVE TO!" She screamed.

Around her she could hear the walls crumbling. Beneath her, the bed evaporated, turning into a cool, dampness against her back. She opened her eyes and saw the floating thing gently hovering above her, smiling.

"_You finally understand._" The thing said as it faded from vision, being replaced with the harsh, luminescent glare of an overhead light. Eryss blinked, moving her head sideways...

--

"Clark? CLARK! Honey! The meds have worn off, she's waking up!" Helen exclaimed happily, snapping her husband out of his angry trance. It had been an hour since Josie had left, and he had been fuming since. He rose from his seat and rushed to Eryss' side eagerly, grasping her hand and kissing her forehead.

"Welcome back baby, we sure have missed you."
---

(I leave you there! Take it and run with it guys! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Roadyy

That was a great read. I hope someone picks up and goes with it soon.


----------



## NeryLibra

Fluorescent light faded to the corner of Eryss' vision as she looked into the welcoming faces of her grandparents, wary of any tricks that might have been playing out in their features similar to what had happened in the bedroom mirror. She grinned when all revealed itself to be normal, whispering 'hi.' Even to her own ears, her voice was croaky and quiet. She scanned the room for her mother, face falling steadily as each corner turned up empty. "Where's mom?"

"Your mother is... out." Clark said, unable to hide the harsh tone in his voice as he spoke, gently stroking Eryss' hair. Helen put a firm hand on his shoulder.

"I think you ought to call Josie, honey. I'll stay here with Eryss."

---

On its own, the Waters' residence wasn't spectacular. It was a single-story farm house that had seen better days in all meanings of the statement. Paint was worn and chipped on most of the exterior, exposing old wood that was weathered beyond belief. The roof was in poor condition. Clapboard shutters hung lopsided or missing from their perches, the front porch rotted and abandoned in some places.

But what the house lacked in spectacle was largely made up for in the property on which it sat. Joe and his wife had been meticulous in setting up their dream ranch, down to the last acre. They had originally purchased over a hundred acres, but when they needed money they sold off the acreage that they weren't using, leaving them with a tidy 81 acres split evenly in half by the hard packed dirt road Josie had just driven up. The place was amazing, a riding student and boarder's dream ranch. Joe had fenced off twenty acres worth of pasture wherever he had open hills or empty fields, leaving the other 20 acres to be turned into a series of three barns, two indoor arenas and an empty uncovered arena. He called the parcel the "Left Side" of his operation, leaving the "Right Side" virtually untouched, perfect for trail riding. At the very back of his property, Joe had manifested a moderately sized man-made pond and arranged a challenging cross country course for all of his students, despite their riding level, to ride through around his pond.

Of course, the years of Joe's success had diminished with age as his gem of a riding school was left behind or forgotten when students, parents and boarders alike looked for something closer to the city. Age had caught up to him, and though he'd offered several paid positions, some to Josie while she was mid-divorce, to try and find someone to keep the operation alive, his efforts hadn't been successful. Joe was left with two empty barns, and even the barn that was still in use was over half empty. Clark had sent Aspen and another horse over, Joe still had two mares he bred. The barn was barren aside from those four. 

Shifting her car into park in front of one of the boarder barns, Josie leaned her head back and sighed, reaching between the seats for the now cold hospital coffee. She wrinkled her nose as she swallowed, wondering if nurses and doctors choked down the same java they fed their patients' families. In the cup holder, her cell phone buzzed to life with a call. As she picked it up, she scowled at the name on screen, pressing the "ignore" option and shutting her phone down. She saw who she was looking for emerge from the only live barn on the property.

---

Clark heaved a sigh as the monotonous voice gave him directions for leaving his daughter a voice message. It toned, finally. "Josie this is dad, I've tried calling three times so I'm just going to give you a message. Eryss is awake, the sedatives have worn off. She's talking in complete sentences and she's asking for you. It is exactly noon, she woke up one hour after you left and has been up for thirty minutes. Call me." He flipped the phone shut and turned to go back into the hospital room with his other girls.

"--You broke your leg, cracked three ribs and the back of your skull, and you got a lot of bruises. The first day looked much worse than it was though, your face was swollen and almost purple." Helen said, with a small tense chuckle. Eryss looked mortified.

"I'm... I'm sorry grandma. You too grandpa. I should have listened. I shouldn't have rode Aspen.." Tears leaked from their ducts as Eryss pushed her hands over her eyes and cried. Reassuring hands found her back and she was shushed.

"Eryss, honey, it's ok. It's ok." Helen said, Clark joining her. "We're not as mad as your mom. But we do need to know.. why, Eryss?"

"I just... I wanted to prove to mom that I wasn't some beginner. She always knows what's best for me but she never lets ME make decisions! It's always her way, her rules, her, her, her. So I thought... if I could just get Aspen over the jump, she'd stop dictating my life. And she'd see that I'm a capable rider just like her." Eryss said between sniffs and sobs. "But like always mom was right... and I was stupid... and now I'm broken and Aspen's dead and..."

"Woah!" Helen nearly shouted, reaching down and trapping Eryss in a bear hug. "That horse of yours isn't dead. He's too stubborn to go down over a botched jump." 

Laughter ensued, a merry sound compared to the dreary hospital setting. "He's.. not?" Eryss asked, a grin forming on her face, "He's not?!" She excitedly threw her arms up, wincing as her ribs protested the movement, regardless, she cheered. Maybe this was reality and the rattlesnake room as a dream after all. She hugged her grandmother back giddily, feeling genuinely happy for the first time in forever.

---

Simultaneously stretching her back and dumping out the horrible coffee, Josie put on her best face and approached the man. "I'm here to see Aspen Joe!" She called, watching the old man jump. He turned around and met Josie with a grin. "Well all be, you're a sight for sore eyes, girl!" They hugged.


(This is where I originally cut off. But there's more. \/)

Walking down the barn aisle together, Joe informed Josie of Aspen's injuries. His worst two had been a splinter in the knee and something he and the vet called an "indentation." Apparently when Aspen had gone down, Eryss had gotten the short end of the stick. His bodyweight had been the factor that broke her leg, but he had rolled off of her and over the metal cup. It's sides had been up, pushing his skin in until a weird sort of "u" was formed. Joe called it the weirdest puncture wound he'd ever seen, even weirder that the standard cup had had to be surgically removed from his barrel. Other than that, his knees had had bad bruises and Aspen had been put on mandatory stall rest. He was fine.

"How's Eryss?" Joe asked as they leaned over Aspen's stall door. 

"Well they gave her mild sedatives and the good pain killers that keep her mostly knocked out while her skull heals. They feared that she would be one of those patients who didn't let her head heal before trying to go back out in the world. She wakes up every couple of hours, when the drugs wear off, and she always asks about this **** horse. Her leg hair-line fractured, she broke some ribs, sprained her wrist and sustained plenty bruises.. but it could have been so much worse." 

"Well, at least she got the good stuff. In my day they'd just slap a bandaid on her head and tell her to walk with a limp 'til it felt better." Joe said, chuckling. Josie couldn't help but laugh. "And what about you? How're you doing?"

She opened her mouth to speak, but shut it again, offering a shrug to Joe. He looked at her for a long, silent moment. "You know, it's been a long time since I went up to the pond to check on it. Betty and Jane need a good leg stretch, and you look like you need some sunshine. Wanna come?" 

"Sounds great, actually.. thanks Joe." 

---

Joe had taken the lead on their trip out to the pond, and Josie saw him deliberately select the longest trail that would eventually get them to the pond. She couldn't help but smile, Joe always did know when Josie needed time to think, uninterrupted. So they rode, side by side, in silence, on the trail that encircled the outer edge of Joe's 80 acres...

"Yo! Mom! I'm home!" Eryss called halfheartedly into the cracked door, stepping through and dropping her bag in the middle of the hallway. Josie looked up from her note, the one she had been writing to inform  Eryss that she'd be out late and where dinner was in the fridge.

"Nice of you to show up." Josie called, matching Eryss' tone. "I got a call from the school today, Eryss."

"Yeah? What of it?"

"Mrs. Kensey said you didn't show up and asked if you were sick. I told her no, that you ditched."

"Well at least you told _someone_ the truth."

"And what's that supposed to mean?"

Eryss simply smirked at her mother, strutting toward the couch and plopping on it, reaching for the clicker and turning it on. Josie glared after her daughter.

"Eryss answer my question."

"It means at least. You told. Someone. The truth!" Eryss said over the show, some lame program called "Jersey Shore." Josie flinched, walking up to the television and shutting it off, turning to glare at her daughter.

"Do you understand that this behavior reflects on more than just yourself? Do you understand that I have angry teachers calling me left and right and more than just your poor behavior to deal with?"

"I can't say that I care mom." Eryss said, pressing the power button on the remote. "Could you move, you're kind of blocking the screen."

Josie sighed, reaching behind the television and unplugging it. "You're grounded, Eryss. And I have to go to work. There's some hotdogs and canned beans in the kitchen." 

"You can't ground me!" Eryss called after her mom, looking shocked and angry. Josie simply shrugged, grabbing her items for work and kicking Eryss' backpack out of her way. "I can, and I did. We'll discuss this later young lady." Josie called over her shoulder, closing the door behind herself and hearing the frustrated scream beyond the threshold. She sighed...

"Josie?" Joe asked, cutting into Josie's thought process. "Are you ok?"

"Yeah... I'm just, thinking."

"Anything you want to talk about?" Joe asked, pulling his horse to a stop. Josie followed suit. "I've been considering moving Eryss and myself back to Chicago after she's out of the hospital. Better job opportunities for me there, and if I can get a good apartment, better social opportunities for Eryss.."

"You can't do that!" Joe said, reaching across and gripping Josie's hand. "You're like a daughter to me.. and I've known you since you were in diapers. There's _nothing, _for you, in Chicago. And there's nothing for Eryss. And if you really need a job, girl, my offer still stands. I miss the hustle and bustle of giving lessons."

Josie absentmindedly patted Joe's hand with her free one, sighing. "I know... I just, I don't know what to do about Eryss. She doesn't listen to me, she doesn't trust me, she doesn't respect me.. hell I wonder if she even loves me half the time. I thought bringing her here would fix our relationship but I lost so much time.. I just.. I need to punish her and connect with her at the same time."

Joe nodded, and after a few more minutes, he spurred his horse forward. They reached the pond together, and after a half-hour by its side, they started the ride home down the 20 minute trail, cantering. By the ride's end Josie felt much better. She checked her phone, seeing the new voice mail that had been left several hours ago. _ "Josie this is dad, I've tried calling three times so I'm just going to give you a message. Eryss is awake, the sedatives have worn off. She's talking in complete sentences and she's asking for you. It is exactly noon, she woke up one hour after you left and has been up for thirty minutes. Call me."

_Hugging Joe, thanking him for everything and excusing herself, Josie rushed to her car and back to the hospital, eagerly dialing Clark's number. "Dad?" She asked as he answered the phone. "Is she still up?"

"She's down again, Josie." Clark said plainly. "But the doctor came by, they're not going to give her the sedative and they're moving her to a slightly weaker pain killer. Her skull is almost completely healed."

"I'm on my way now.. think she'll be up in about forty minutes?"

"Yeah, maybe... Josie I owe you an apology."

"No dad, I owe you and mom and apology. But we'll talk about that when I get there."

"Ok."

Feeling hopeful for the future, Josie ended the call with her father and drove toward the hospital, having an idea of what she would do with herself.

(And that's where I ended it. Not as good as my last post but.. I had fun!)


----------



## Roadyy

That was a fun read.


----------



## Chokolate

I'm really busy at the moment, I'll get back to this in a week or two...but Roadyy, you should add some!


----------



## Roadyy

I gave an attempt on the other story and it wasn't any good after reading it so I'll leave to those with the abilities for writing and I'll stick to critiquing and encouraging,lol.


----------



## NeryLibra

Roadyy you're joking, right? I absolutely adored the life that you breathed into Meg's story; it was original, and the use of present tense was a sight for sore eyes. Present tense isn't used nearly enough in narrative fiction like the collab stories. I will give that you're rough around the edges, but so are most writers who aren't making a living off it. 

I'd LOVE! to see what sort of twist you could add into Eryss' story. I think you're a fantastic writer and just the right guy to jump on in. The whole point of writing stories is for having fun and growing, so even if you Were a bad writer, and you're not, now would be the perfect time to practice.


----------



## Chokolate

Yes please please please add some!


----------



## Roadyy

ohhh... uhmm. ok...I will be out of town this coming Thursday-Sunday and will read back a little bit to get better connected with the story again then give a go at it. I might be able to get something added while in the hotel room at night. I only added to other story to try and get it going again as it is a good read for my old eyes. You young whipper snappers have the youth in your imagination and can more easily put it to type. I also have a old English, southern drawl so it tends to come out in my thinking so keep that in mind as you read anything I put up.


----------



## Roadyy

BTW, I will never be a writer..lol There are those who can write and those who are writers. I know which one I am.haha


----------



## Roadyy

" Eryss, can you hear me, are you awake?" Josie whispers in her daughter's ear. Looking for any sign her daughter is coming back out of it after rushing back to the hospital when told Eryss was awake. Sitting there regretting ever leaving her daughter's side to get away from her dad and another fight. Now her dad is sitting in the corner of the room reading the newspaper while her mom is in the other chair sewing some designs on a piece of fabric. She has one of those embroidery hoops on it as she constantly runs the needle and thread in and out of the sheet. The sounds of nurses talking just down the hall are muffled by televisions in the neighboring rooms with the volume high.

The door opens and Clare walks in with balloons tied to a stuff bay colored horse that she hands to Mrs. Helen as they hug. Clark meets her next with a smile and " Glad to see you". Clare sees Josie sitting on the edge of the bed clasping Eryss' hand and walks over to stand beside her. "Hi, Ms. Josie. How is our stunt rider doing today?" Josie gives a hard smile at the comment and goes into catching Clare up on Eryss coming in and out of consciousness. Josie had arrived over an hour ago and still waiting on Eryss to come around again. 

Clare puts an arm around Josie, " She has a powerful personality and I know she is going to come out of this stronger than ever. I know this may have you thinking she is still wreckless, but I would like to tell you how much change I have seen in her since she has been working with me and mom." 

An hour later, they are still talking when Eryss starts coming around. "Mom, MOM, MOM!!" the call gets louder as Josie jumps to the head of the bed to hold both of Eryss' hands and comfort her. " I'm here, I'm here, hun. We are all right here with you. I've got you, baby." Josie's eyes starting pouring at the sound of her daughter calling to her even after the constant contrast in thoughts. 

"Mom, where were you? I wanted to talk to you earlier and you weren't here."


----------



## Roadyy

My lunch is over so I will try to add more in the morning before my shift starts, but like I said, I'm not a writer just trying to help keep this going.


----------



## NeryLibra

Aw Roadyy I loved it.  I wish you weren't so harsh on yourself but I understand that not everyone strives to be a writer.
----

With a quiet sigh and squeeze of Eryss' hands, Josie took a deep breath. "I was, well, I was up visiting Aspen honey," she said, quickly glancing around the room as faces contorted with curiosity at the mention of Joe's place. Everyone knew that Josie hadn't gone back after her fall or selling her horse.

"Aspen?" Eryss asked, excitement filling her voice, "you went to see Aspen?! How is he, is he ok? Will he be ridable again? Grandma said so but she hadn't seen him and I had this horrible nightmare and..."

"Yes!" Josie partially shouted over her daughter's rising voice with a chuckle, "yes. Aspen is fine and stubborn. But he's got mandatory bed rest, just like a certain someone I know." With a light poke to the cheek Eryss laughed giddly, and then tears started to form in her eyes as her laughter subsided. She sniffed, looking around the room at her family and friend. "Guys could I have... uh, I guess a moment alone with my mom?" Nods followed shuffling sounds as the group of people cleared out. Eryss gripped her mother's hand.

"Mom... I, I owe you... I owe you an apology." Eryss started nervously as she dropped her gaze to the blanket covering her lap and casted leg; gingerly she swiped a tear away from her vision. "I'm sorry for everything. I'm sorry for how bad I was in Chicago. I'm sorry for blaming you for everything. I'm sorry I was so mean when dad ditched us... and mostly I'm sorry for not listening when you said I couldn't ride Aspen. I didn't ever do drugs even though I told you I did.. I was trying to make you mad. I'm just... I'm so sorry." Tears were openly leaving their ducts now as Eryss continued to state all she was sorry for. Josie pulled her into a gentle hug.

"You're forgiven Eryss... you're completely, absolutely forgiven... but you know, when you get better we are going to have to seriously discuss what we're going to do about your riding and your horse. I want to put you into additional lessons with Joe, your grandpa and myself. These lessons will not be on Aspen as you could guess."

"Ok mom..." Eryss said, leaning into her mother's side and feeling lighter in weight than she had in years.

Things would finally be ok. At least for a little while.


----------



## xJumperx

I love this! Just got some time to start reading through it again, and it's going so well! Maybe I'll chime in here in a bit if you guys don't mind


----------



## Chokolate

Go for it, it's kind of died at the moment but I can't add since I have an exchange student here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra

"I want to see more outer leg on that horse, Tori!" Josie called from the middle of the ring as she pointedly watched her student to see if the adjustment was made. As was usual, the advanced student followed through; Aspen rounded out beautifully and the corner was taken at an almost professional level for both horse and rider.

Eryss sighed heavily, shifting her weight awkwardly as she rested herself against the arena's outer fence. It had been two weeks since her release from the hospital, and though she was greatly on the mend, her leg was still in a cast. It wasn't scheduled to be removed from the cast for at least another week, which meant she wasn't allowed to ride for at least two more weeks total. That was if she could even talk her mother into a ride so soon after being removed from her cast. And even then, she already knew that her first time back in the saddle would be on the old school master Joe and her mom had bought for beginners; not Aspen. Never Aspen. She sighed again, putting her chin in her hand. 

"Hey Eryss!" A voice bubbled behind her, giving her a mild scare. Instantly she smiled, turning to face Claire and give her a hug.

"You're here for another lesson?" Eryss asked, almost too seriously. Claire had never been one to take a real interest in formal riding education. Claire only nodded.

"Yeah, your mom drives a hard bargain; who can argue with the first two lessons being free?! Besides, after your stunt riding I want to make sure I know how-- not to say that you're a bad rider! I just, the importance of knowing what you're doing and... oh god I should just shut up, I'm sorry Eryss. That was really insensitive of me..." Claire stammered, rubbing her neck uneasily. 

"No it's ok, and it's really smart of you. What I did was stupid and.. it's- a good thing for others to learn from. So I'm glad you're in lessons. So, who're you riding today?" Eryss responded, offering a weak smile.

"Betty, the old Chestnut. I guess my trot needs some work and Betty has a good one to learn on. Do you wanna watch? I'm lessoning with Joe today."

"Nah." Eryss said, casting a sidelong glance over to Aspen, "I'm kind of busy day-dreaming."

"Well, Tori's lesson ends right around the time mine starts.. so if you wanna torture yourself, that's ok. But my offer still stands. I could always use help grooming the old bitty too. I was told by one of the other students that she gets really dirty."

"Thanks." Eryss sighed, watching Claire leave briefly before turning back to watch Aspen. In the days after Eryss waking up, Josie had seriously put the pedal to the metal in getting Joe's lesson business up and running. She had printed up flyers advertising two free lessons with experienced professionals; contacted one of Clark's old friends, Chris, the guy who used to send them horses for training. She asked to purchase back one of the steady-eddy school-master type horses that Clark had trained for him. Chris happily obliged, even giving Clark a fantastic discount.

In just a matter of weeks, the Waters' lesson barns were back up and running; they had 7 lesson horses, counting Aspen (on some days) but not Regret. Four instructors, Peter, Joe, Clark and Josie. Two regular students in Tori and another young girl, Claire was on her second lesson and Josie said more people were getting interested by the day. "The thing is," Josie had said one joyful evening over the dinner table, "we're like a half hour on a good day out of the way. We have to provide product that not only beats the lesson barns in the city at a good price, but makes a long trek out here, worth it. Joe your place is great facility wise...it was just lacking in having enough trainers out here to really give it "oomph," you know?" 

Eryss had tried a couple times to get Josie to agree to letting her ride Aspen right off the bat, but the truth was he was still healing as much as she was; the vet had cleared him for non-strenuous riding with someone advanced enough not to push him too fast too soon. That knocked Eryss out of the saddle for a while, not to mention she had had to agree to ride the school-master at first to start from "scratch" on her seat and basics, as part of her punishment for not listening in the first place, but also in order for her to work up the confidence to even get back in the saddle again. 

She sighed, watching the post-lesson discussion between Josie and Tori before Tori was cleared for the walk-out. Josie spotted Eryss and waved as she walked toward her daughter.

"Hi honey!"

"Hey mom... nice lesson on Aspen.."

"Yeah, Tori is doing wonders with him. For only riding a half-hour before moving on to our actual lesson they're both improving so much. And with a few days off between each ride!"

"Yeah..."

"So, how's the homework coming?"

"Just a few assignments left in math and science and I'm all caught up... probably gonna finish the catch-up before I'm even out of this cast."

"Well that's great! Maybe within the month you'll be back in the saddle."

"Yeah..." Eryss sighed, looking longingly at Aspen. "I just wish it was Aspen's saddle I'll be back in."

"Eryss, we've discussed this. Numerous times. I want you on Riddick when we get you back in the saddle. You'll have a lot to learn, and a lot to work through, before I can trust you with Aspen. Or are we going to have a repeat of the accident?"

"No no no!" Eryss jumped, waving her arms defensively in front of herself. "I, I just wanted to ride Aspen... but I don't want to do that again."

"I know, but Eryss, you did a lot of damage that day. Not just to yourself, but to Aspen, my trust in you, your grandparent's trust in you. I need you to listen to me, and grandpa, and I need you to trust us. Both of us have agreed that you need to start smaller and in the long term it won't be such a long time before you're on Aspen again." Josie said, sighing, as Tori approached the two of them.

"Hey Ms. J! Aspen's pretty cool now, not that it was a hard ride or anything, I'm gonna go ahead and grab Crystal. You still want Eryss to groom him down?"

"Absolutely."

Eryss perked up as she listened to their conversation, grabbing her crutches and hobbling over to the barn as fast as she could. "I'll meet you at the grooming area!" She shouted over her shoulder to the laughing women behind her. She might not be able to ride Aspen for a while, but at least she could groom him!

--

So this has been sitting in word for a few weeks, I meant to post it on July 1st but to say that this month has been dramatically stressful would be an understatement. I needed to de-stress and finishing the bit/writing creatively was the perfect outlet. I'm off to pack for moving (sigh.) and clean. (sigh.)

I hope you enjoy this addition!


----------



## NeryLibra

Eryss hobbled into C barn with an enthusiasm she hadn’t felt in the time after her accident. Not being able to spend time on or around Aspen was beginning to take its toll on her and even managed to dampen her already sullen mood. The separation wasn’t serving as anything other than a firm reminder of how careless she had been, and even though she had apologized to and been forgiven by her mother, Eryss still managed to beat herself up over it. She inhaled happily, the familiar scents pushing her bad mood away. Dusty and filled to the brim with scents of horse, leather and fresh paint, this barn was the last on the list of renovations. That, mostly, was because C barn was intended to house the boarded horses and boarder provisions, and since the operation was still in its’ baby stages, Joe and Josie had decided to fix up the other and more pressing areas. The only thing left for C barn was to fix the roof on the south side of the building. Aspen was housed next Regret in the stalls closest to the north side. They were the honorary first-boarders for Joe and Josie’s lesson business, even though they technically didn’t count.


“Alright Eryss, just point me in the direction you want me to go.” Tori said lightly as she lead Aspen through the double doors and into the barn aisle. Eryss looked around, considering her options. C barn had two wash stalls on the north side and there was supposed to be another two on the south, or she could have him cross-tied right here in the aisle if she really wanted. 



“Let’s just tie him to the hitching post on the side of the barn.” She said after some consideration, “if he won’t be too scared of me gimping around with my crutch.” Tori smiled and turned to lead Aspen to his final destination, tying Aspen carefully to the post.


“Alright,” she started, pointing to a grooming kit that had been brought over from the student horse barn, or A barn, sometime earlier, “your mom wanted me to let you know that you can spend all evening grooming him if you’d like. But she also wanted me to tell you that you need to get one of us to put him back for you. She doesn’t want you trying to manage your limp, crutch and a horse all at once. And if he spooks you are to back off and give him his space. She said that…” Tori broke off as Josie approached the two of them, nodding toward the student horse barn. 



“Thank you Tori, you should go grab Crystal. Your next lesson is in fifteen minutes.” With a polite gesture, Tori was off and jogging to A barn, leaving Josie and Eryss together. Eryss raised an eyebrow at her mom uneasily. 


“Mom?” She asked, “what was Tori about to say?”


“Probably that you’re in no condition to handle yourself and a spooking horse at the same time.” Josie said, patting Aspen on the shoulder. “So just let him be if he spooks and try to stay out of the way.”


“But I can handle a spooking horse!!” Eryss exclaimed, working hard to keep her tone and voice in check for both her mother and Aspens’ sakes, then she sighed. “Oh… because of my cast, I bet.” She mumbled as a feeling of uselessness washed over her. Josie sighed too, giving Aspen a last pat before hugging Eryss, earning a hesitant nod. 
“Ok.”


“I have a lesson to conduct, enjoy grooming him.. it’ll get better.” She said, turning to meet Crystal and Tori in the arena across the way. Eryss watched her mom go before she turned back to Aspen. So much for her good mood returning. 



With an effort Eryss dragged the grooming kit from where it had been left in the barn aisle out beside the hitching post and plucked up a rubber curry, considering the rest of her options and how best to spend her time grooming him. She sighed heavily, looking at her casted leg and over his back. Already she was feeling the fatigue of having to hold her leg and the weight of her cast up. There was no way she’d be able to stand on it. And because of that, no way she’d be able to work the curry on his back. With dismay she began working circles on his shoulder, using her free hand to prop herself on her crutch and gingerly resting her casted leg on the ground. “This isn’t going to be a real thorough grooming session, Aspen.” She said apologetically.


As she spoke, Aspen’s ears swiveled back to catch the sound of her voice. He turned his head to the end of his lead and gently pushed his muzzle over her shoulder, blowing air onto her back as she worked the curry. Before she even knew what was going on, Aspen pressed his chin into her back and pulled her close to his shoulder, almost like a hug. Almost instantly all of Eryss’ troubles melted away as she wrapped her arm over Aspen’s neck and leaned on him for support. So steady, strong. Forgiving. She hadn’t even realized she was crying until she noticed the dark streaks tracing the muscles in Aspen’s shoulder and the loose fur sticking to her face. She laughed, though it sounded more like a choke to her ears, and kissed her horse. “Thank you” she whispered to him, feeling immensely better.


-Corny isn't always bad. Lol.


----------



## NeryLibra

As she worked, Eryss considered the last year of her life: the move, the accident, all of her revelations, getting Aspen... she sighed, heaving the muck into her wheelbarrow before warming her hands with her breath. A lot had changed for her; she had gone from no-good city brat, soon to be teen runaway to hard working ranch hand and dishwasher in the course of twelve months - the entire course of her life had changed with one unfair, at least she used to think so, move on her mother's part. She looked down over her leg, to where the break had been only a few short months ago. Though supported by a brace, it was out of a cast and Eryss had just been cleared to get back in the saddle two days before, with a restriction of light work and short sessions on a reliable mount. Her physical therapist had been proud of the work Eryss had put forward under his care; she had regained much of her comfort and control in her leg through their sessions, despite fighting her mom and debating the need for physical therapy at all. In only a few days, it'd be the start of a brand new year. To start her new year, Eryss had decided that she'd take a ride bright and early in the morning with Tori; Tori would have to ride Aspen for her. But it'd be a good way to start the year.

"You done with your chores yet?" Clark asked, startling Eryss as she turned to face him. 
"Yeah, almost. Just got to finish this stall and feed the horses, then I'll be ready to head home."
"Good, 'cause your mother has dinner waiting for us and you're gonna make me wait 'till it gets cold! Ain't it cold enough already?!"

Eryss only laughed as she watched her grandfather walk off to the heated riders' lounge, focusing back on her work only after he had retreated from view. In truth, Eryss had been stalling on finishing her chores. She wasn't ready to leave the barn yet, even though she knew she'd be back first thing in the morning before her breakfast shift at the diner; she always craved more time in the barn than was allotted to her. As she spread out the shavings she glanced at Aspen's stall, mildly dismayed to find his butt facing her. She whistled his way, though she couldn't tell if he acknowledged her in the gloom. She sighed quietly and wheeled the dirty shavings out to the muck pile behind the barn, running through a list of the horses she had to feed still, ignoring the rumbling in her own stomach. 

In the time since her cast removal and those first couple of lessons after the accident, Joe's lesson barn had grown drastically. Five boarders, all friends or acquaintances of Tori's, had come out at once. They brought news of the location to their friends or acquaintances - and, well, it had grown from there. The skill levels of the instructors and beautiful, fully-updated grounds, had appealed to the public enough to coax folks down the half-hour trek and had proven its worth as both a boarding and lesson barn. Now the barn had twenty or so students, fifteen boarder/students on top of that, and the original five that Tori had brought in. The grounds had several horses, too, though most of the chores for lesson and boarder horses were left to the paid staff. Eryss merely took care of the horses owned directly by her family or Peter, as well as Joe's older horses that had only been in the lesson program while they built up a client base. It was a fulfilling life.

She made quick work of portioning feed for the remaining horses while fat, heavy snowflakes began to fall outside of the hay shed. The building was more of a lean-to than a shed; three walls and a roof to keep the hay dry. She was about to portion out Aspen's meal when her attention was caught by muffled shouting and a high pitched squeal on the otherside of the grounds, where the lesson horses were housed. Her heart started to race as she heard the ruckus, and she broke into a jog in the direction of the barn, shouting to her grandpa as she went. She didn't know what to think, other than she didn't like the sound of it....


----------



## Bright

Love the story, more please


----------



## NeryLibra

Eryss and Clark slowed to a walk as they approached the sounds, not sure where to start now that they were so close to the scene. Ahead, cars were parked facing a fenced-in run that attached to one of the stalls, brights shining down on a chestnut mare that lay on the frozen ground. People were bustling about; some trying for a solid cell reception, others shouting directions or for more blankets. Eryss' heart dropped as she glanced over the horse, not sure what exactly happened but nervous about what she was hearing. Clark pressed a reassuring hand on her shoulder before he moved off toward a heavy-set man Eryss barely recognized as the facility's live-in doctor, a man who cared for both Joe and students if they fell off.

"What happened here?" He asked, his voice distant in Eryss' mind, but registering as the most important question at that moment.

"Some kids thought it would be fun to light up some fire crackers..." The man said, heaving a sigh. "Poor girl tried jumping that barbed wire fence out in the east paddocks, scraped up her legs and belly bad. They're trying to get a hold of Dr. Scott, and I've done what I can think up for her. Just no luck yet. "

Anger gripped Eryss like a vise, threatening to squeeze her self-control out of her ears. "Firecrackers?" She snapped at the heavy-set man, gesturing with an angry arm toward the downed mare. "Who the heck let some stupid boys in here with _firecrackers?_ I mean, it's not like this place is set in the middle of no where, but we're not in the middle of the city either! I mean, someone saw those boys, right?!"

"Now wait just a minute!" The heavy-set man, Dr. Dirk she thought was his name, exclaimed, raising his arms in defense, "I was out helping Joe with his medications - I never saw them! I don't even know that it was boys that did this!"

"So you're saying that _girls_ did this then?" Eryss barked as she felt her cheeks flush with anger, she scowled at the man.

"No, no! I'm not saying any one gender did this! Could've been a mix of both.. I mean, I can't.. I don't.. I never given vet care to a horse before! Cut me some slack!" Dr. Dirk looked defeated as he glanced between the angry teen before him and the mare in the run, not sure what he'd done to upset Eryss or be blamed for anything. Just as Eryss was forming her retort, Clark interjected.

"Go find Peter." He said firmly, glaring at her from under his hat. 
"But--"
"Go, find Peter." He said again, stepping forward and giving her little push backward. Eryss only sighed, shooting a last look at the Doctor before retreating.

"Sorry about her, she's... a livewire, to say the least. Don't know justice from blind accusations from innocent bystanders." Clark said as he extended a hand to shake the Doctor's. "What's all these people doing here, anyway?"

"Thanks.." He said simply, shaking Clark's hand and looking around the group of men that busied themselves trying to reach the vet or do what was asked of them by the guy shouting orders, "I know some of these guys came with the hay delivery, quite a few of them were with Joe and me up in the house, came over for dinner tonight after they unloaded, when we heard the popping in the distance. Thought it was gunfire, so the boys and me went hunting. We saw the horse running around all funny, figured maybe they shot her, but then this... I donno much about horses, but I knew that some sedative would help keep her calm. Joe explained how to give her the shot and we just been trying to keep her warm, down, calm, and reach the real horse doctor."

"You said the east paddocks?" Clark asked, looking out that way, "We were in the hay barn.. I reckon that's not too far from the east paddocks... you find anything out there?"

"They're looking, but I haven't heard anything yet."

Clark scoffed, clicking his tongue, "of course not." He sighed then, turning toward a car whose hood had been turned into a make-shift table. It held several flashlights, he grabbed a couple and plucked a rake from the side of the barn.

"Where're you going?!" The doctor asked, looking after Clark, who only nodded his head in the direction of the east paddock. 

"Fishin'." He said before walking away.

---

Eryss huffed as she scoured the lesson barn and group of bustling people for Peter. Stupid Dr. Dirk and his accusations. How could he seriously suggest that _girls_ would throw firecrackers at horses?! It was infuriating! 

"You look like you stepped on a nail." 

The statement startled Eryss out of her thoughts, but she quickly turned to grin at him. "Grandpa sent me to find you."

"He found me first. Told me you really went off on that Dr."

"He shouldn't have just told me that girls really would do that."

"From what I heard... he didn't." Peter said, laughing softly. Eryss glowered at him.

"I guess he did just say 'kids'.. I guess I'm jittery. That could have been Aspen!"

"It could have been Regret too." Peter said simply, casting a look down the barn aisle out to where his horse was kept. They sighed in almost unison as they thought about their horses and listened to the noises outside. A voice shouted above the rest, sounding cheerful.

"Got it!" He shouted, "Vet's on his way!"
"Me too!" Another shouted, "some detectives are on their way down right now, gonna find those ******s or at least some evidence!"

"Sounds like they got signals." Peter said, turning to head back out into the cold, "I'm gonna go sit with the mare. Wanna come with?"

Eryss nodded to herself, following Peter into the run where the mare and a smaller group waited, some stroking the mare, some applying pressure to the gashes on her underbelly, some just standing in silence. Eryss crept up to the mare's head solemnly, whispering to her as she did. "Hey beauty-ful" she said carefully, stroking the horse's cheek, "we got a doctor coming. Just hang in there, I know it hurts."

----

GO CLARK, GO!!!!! Catch some bad-kid butt! =D


----------



## Roadyy

I am very glad to see this fire back up. I hope y'all can keep it going. So much visual appeal in my imagination of the characters.


----------



## Mercy98

This is amazing! Please keep up the good work


----------

